# The Hardcore title game!



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

" adri17 sneaks up from behind and bashes Beatles123 over the head with a beer bottle!

1!
2!
3!

adri17 here then proceeds to run somewhere safe


like this?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

(more or less!  feel free to get creative however )


ahhh!...*Bleeds abit and rolls around in pain*x.x

(Tittle Count: Beatles123: x1. Ardri17: x1.)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

We've already had something ;ikes this in the spam/trivia word game section.


*Sets both of youon fire and steals the title*


----------



## DexterMorgan (Aug 29, 2010)

Dexter sneaks up behind adri17 and hits him with a chair covered in barbed wire - busting him clean open. He pins

1
2
3

Dexter is the new hardcore champion!

*Runs off at full pace before tripping over a strategically placed banana skin*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

While hiplop is mowing his lawn he sees Dexter morgan so he sneaks up behind him and whacks him with a weedwacker 

1
2
3

Hiplop retreats to a castle


----------



## Punk_4_Life (Dec 16, 2009)

Punk_4_Life superkicks hiplop and piledrives him through a concrete floor. He goes for the pin

1
2

DAMN, hiplop kicks out


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

(now you guys'er gettin it )

*im gonna assume that Dexter ment to pin Bambikiller, so...*


*While hobbling in a cast to treat his 3rd degree burns, Beatles hobbles off to the castle after the belt but slips on another banana peel*


WHO KEEPS PUTTING THESE HERE?! X__X


(Title Count: Beatles123: x1. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. HipHop: x1.

Champ: Hiphop.)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Realizes that Beatles won a FAKE Hardcore title as Hiplop has the real one

*spits in punk_4_lifes face as he did not want to be cool*


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Enforcer smears a bag of human feces in Hiplop's face, knocking him out cold. 

1
2
3

Enforcer is the new Hardcore champ. He then proceeds to sit in a corner and cry.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hands the enforcer a razor... the enforcer cuts himself and dies

1
2
3

Hiplop Climbs to mount everest and builds a summer home


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

(nice recovery hiphop lol, i edited my earlier post to account for you winning before me.)


*Drops in from a hellicopter onto Hiphop* AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *Thud!*

123!


Gottahidegottahidegottahide!

*runs into a cave and collapses the entrance behind him.*

MUAHAHAHAHA, THEY'LL NEVER FIND ME NOW! >=D

(Title Count: Beatles123: x2. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. HipHop: x2. Enforcer: x1.)

Current Champ: Beatles123.)


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Enforcer's bloody corpse zombies up and slithers through the cracks in the cave's entrance, igniting Beatles123 with a flamethrower(?) in the process. Enforcer covers, gets the 1-2-3 and is a 2x Hardcore champion.

Enforcer climbs inside a live rhino and waits...


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Damn too late Enforcer got there first (Turbo will be back when oppitunity strikes muahahahahaha)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop decides to go on a walk... he sees a rhino.. hiplop likes rhino 

hiplop rips the rhinos horn off and stabs it ...hiplop makes the rhino into a bed resulting in hiplop pinning enforcer

1
2
3

HIPLOP WINS HORAW HORAW

*hiplop migrates to mexico and changes his name and gets plastic surgery :side:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Beatles123's chard skin is badly burn, but goes T-1000 and heals. He then lifts up the rhyno and shakes Enforcer out of its ass*

1
2....

Yuck! Rhyno shit!! o.o

*cannot cover*


*hiplop pins as earlier*

(Title Count: Beatles123: x1. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x2. Enforcer: 2x.

Champ: hiplop..)



(Edit: keeping up is hard, had to re-edit...)


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Whilst holidaying in Mexico, Turbo recognises HipHops scent, Turbo stuffs a burreto in HipHops mouth cutting off his oxygen and covers him...1-2-3, Turbo decideds to hide in the sewers.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Since hiplop has a burito stuck in his throat he decides to go the anorexia route and vomit it up.. since turbo is in the sewers he gets blasted with a million gallons of puke.. and due to hiplops lost weight he slips down the drain and lands on turbo

1
2
3

*hiplop makes himself a sandwich


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I accidently bump into Turbo in the local Asda, we both fall to the ground, i land covering him a referee appears out of nowhere, counts the 3. I then depart into my secret under ground layer that can only be accessed by milking my guard dog.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Even though hiplop is already champion, he decides to milk a dog.. he sees a dog and milks it :side: he then notices a huge lair door opens and it smells like french fries... so hiplop ventures down and makes himself some french fries.. he then sees Just1988 making a youtube video.. hiplop poors steaming grease on just and pins him

HIPLOP IS THE UNDISPUTED HARCORE CHAMP

*hiplop goes to a party with his newly invented dog milk


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Disguised as a ninja turtle, Beatles hits hiplop with scalding hot Pizza!

1!
2!
3!

*gets on a raft and rows down the sewer stream*

Title Count: Beatles123: x2. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x3 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x1.)

Champ: Beatles123.)


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

After having my spine surgically reattached, Turbo finds Beatles back in the sewers, I sneak up behind him and inject him with a powerful sleeping drug from the hospital...1-2-3, Turbo steals the raft and heads out to sea..


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

(im afraid i beat you to it. since hiplop never said his party was beyond the sewers. 

Can whoever is champion from now on update the score? for me, my slow typing makes it abit hard... and it then becoms dated once posted.)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop learns to shapeshift, hiplop turns into a killer shark and eats the raft beatles is on... hiplop then turns into a guppy and pins beatles

Title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x5 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x1.)

Current Champ - Hiplop


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod is eating rats in the sewer as he sees Hiplop's rafting. He jumps into the raft and begins choking with the fishing line off the pole. Hiplop and ToddTheBod continue to float down the sewer as Hiplop passes out. ToddTheBod stands up in the raft and puts his foot on Hiplop's chest for the
1
2
3

ToddTheBod becomes the new IWC Hardcore Champion.

Title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x5 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x1. ToddTheBodx1.)

Current Champ - ToddTheBod


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

ToddTheBod said:


> ToddTheBod is eating rats in the sewer as he sees Turbo120's rafting. He jumps into the raft and begins choking with the fishing line off the pole. Turbo120 and ToddTheBod continue to float down the sewer as Turbo passes out. ToddTheBod stands up in the raft and puts his foot on Turbo's chest for the
> 1
> 2
> 3
> ...


Wait..I'm a TWO time champion?


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Due to hiplops new shapeshifting powers, he turns into king kong and rips the raft out of the ocean and hurls it at theempire state building 

he then turns into a cat and sits on todd the blood, todd plays with the cat

1
2
3

itle Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x6 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x1. ToddTheBodx1.)

Current - hiplop


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Turbo sets his pet wolf on Cat/Hiplop, turbo covers the cats body 1-2-3, turbo then runs into the local supermarket to hide in the crowd.

Title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x6 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x2. ToddTheBodx1.)

Current - Turbo120


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop goes on a random killing spree and shoots everyone in the supermarket... only wounding turbo

Hiplop then notices a shiny object on turbos chest

hiplop goes and tries to rip it off but faints due to him being out of shape

1
2
3

hiplop wins and gets awoken by the bell

Hiplop goes to narnia


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Beatles pops out of a cerial box in the NARNIA supermarket*

OOGA-BOOGA-BOOGA!! 

*Beatles pins hiplop while he's in shock*

.....*hides the belt in a random cerial box and wears a fake one*

Heh heh heh.....


(Title Count: Beatles123: x4. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x7 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x2. ToddTheBod: x1.)

Current - Beatles123.)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Current champ - Hiplop :side:

as hiplop left the shiny object on turbo, which is what beatles picked up

Title Count: Beatles123: x4. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1.* Hiplop: x7* Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x2. ToddTheBod: x1.)


----------



## Turbo120 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hiplop™;8784538 said:


> Current champ - Hiplop :side:
> 
> as hiplop left the shiny object on turbo, which is what beatles picked up
> 
> Title Count: Beatles123: x4. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1.* Hiplop: x7* Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x2. ToddTheBod: x1.)


Turbo awakes and sees Hiplop admiring the title, Turbo uses a schoolboy on Hiplop...1-2-3, Turbo quickly gets up and runs like the wind.

title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x7 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x3. ToddTheBodx1.)

Current - Turbo120


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop chases turbo with a shovel... challenges him to a duel... hiplop wins after 5 hour match 

hiplop then buries turbo in an alligator pit

curretn hiplop

title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x8 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x3. ToddTheBodx1.)


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Enforcer smashes Hiplop's head with a sledgehammer. Winner via severe cranial trauma, Enforcer.

Title count: Beatles123: x3, adri 17: x1, BambiKiller: x1, DexterMorgan: x1, Hiplop: x8, Enforcer: x3, Turbo120: x3, ToddTheBod: x1

Current - Enforcer


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*riding A motorcycle beside the running enforcer, dressed as a cop*

Pull over! No sledgehammers in this zone without a permit!.....*stops him* let me see 'hur....a-yup, Im gonna has ta' confiscate this 'ere belt, sir.....hand er over, sonny...*thinking: I dont know HOW he's ever gonna fall for this! o.o*


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop hires wiley cyote to take out enforcer... after millions of failed attempts... hiplop just KO punches enforcer... enforcer turns out to be a wimp and cries


Winner via quitting hiplop
title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x1. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x9 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x3. ToddTheBodx1.)


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*still in cop costume*

Sir, Imma' placin' you under championship suspension for illigle use of a Cyote in this state...give it here. 


*thinking: and im still trying this? *


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*floors motorcycle pedal and runs over beatles123


WEEEEE

Current champ - hiplop


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*is a Road pancake* 'DAT HOYT MY FACE! X.x


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

*fries beatles123* mmmm pancake... *drowns in syrup


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Stephen365 grabs a vase and smashes it over hiplops head hooks the leg

1
2

KICK OUT

Stephen365 picks up a TV Set and smashes it over the back of Hiplops's head

1
2

KICK OUT

Stephen365 pulls Hiplop back to his feet grabs his throat and chokeslams him through 2 Tables with thumbtacks and shattered glass on them, he then proceeds to spear, RKO, futureshock DDT, Zig Zag, and Boom Drop Hiplop, hooks the leg.

1
2

KICK OUT

Stephen 365 stomps on hiplop once

1
2
3

Stephen 365 legs it down the road jumps into his limo and drives to somewhere in south America

NEW CHAMP: Stephen365


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BL pisses in his Lucky Charms, before running up behind him and spraying him in the face with MAce, one mule kick later new champ.


2 time champ.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Since its bamibkillers birthday, hiplop buys him a gift, the gift is a drink. Bambikiller drinks it only to realize ITS TOXIC WASTE,... bambikiller is down and out

due to the nasty smell , hiplop falls and pins bambikiller 
1
2
3

i

title Count: Beatles123: x3. adri 17: x1. BambiKiller: x2. DexterMorgan: x1. Hiplop: x10 Enforcer: 2. Turbo120: x3. ToddTheBodx1.)


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Distracts Hiplop with Kim Kardashian (sp). School Boy 1 2 3


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

While BK is celebrating Stephen rolls Bambi up

1
2
3

Hey Hiplop where am I in that list of yours???


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*OUT OF NOWHERE, Beatles makes his return to The Hardcore Arena!*

JR: IT'S MATT!! BAH GAWD, ARGUABLY THE WRESTLING FORUMS NEWEST RISING STAR WITH GREEN REP APLENTY (Again, thanks guys ) IS BACK!!!

King: YEAH BUT HIPLOP AND HIM ARE GONNS CROSS PATHS SOON ROSS, HE'S GONNA GET BURRIED FASTER THAN TRIPPLE H BURRIES HALF THE MIDCAR--WOAH!

*Tornado DDT Off the top rope onto Stephen365!*

Jr: THATS RIGHT! HE CANT USE HIS LEGS!!! HE USED HIS HANDS TO SPIN HIM OVER, KING!!

King: WHAT?!

1!
2!
3!

*Beatles is now a 4 time champ!*

*Grabs a mic*

Hiplop!! I know you're gonna be breathing down my neck, but bro, I have no beef with you! You want this belt, i'll give it to you! But we defend it in a hardcore match...*pant....pant* The Next 1 or two guys who Come out here, we'll have a tripple threat! No sneak attacks, no hiding! just bloodshed! ...and....IT'S HELL IN A FUCKING CELL!!!

*The crowd pops as the Cell is lowered*

C'mon out, Boys!


(the way I wanna do this is, the next 2 people that reply, come out and ENTER the match, dont attack...once we have 3 guys, let's try and have a match...we'll let each of us reply afew times, then one of us can set up a finish...


Just trying something unique  wanna give it a shot? ^^)


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Hiplop enters to a thunderous applause outdoing all other pops EVER. He grabs a mic, and trash talks Beatles,

" I HAVE THE MOST HARDCORE TITLES IN WF HISTORY" I am the BEST in the world at what i do, but ill be greatful to be able to squash you like the beatle you are :evil: " 

Even with such a heelish promo, HIPLOP gets cheered due to his sheer awesomeness


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now all you need is your own spanish announcer and--Owait!

*Takes mic* atleast when I mispell my name, there's meaning to it! What in the blue hell is a hiplop anyway?...whatever it is, it sounds like something you should ask you doctor about..have you been tested?

*Crowd laughs*

Nahhhh but seriously 'hip! I allways said you should be put in a cage, and well.....*looks at the cell structure around him*...looks like that's where your goin, pal! Cause it's high time we see who the REAL beast is!!!

*Cheer*

Personally I hope it does come down to you and me! Infact...im going to make sure of it!

May god help the poor sap that comes out next, because NO ONE is gonna stop me....From getting you...ONE, TWO, THREE'D!

*Staredown...crowd popping ala' Rock vs Hogan*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*After Hiplop enters the ring, Mr.English Tells Everyone he doesn't care for them, or them wanting to see a dream match between beatles and Hiplop, but he does care about the triple threat and Runs to the ring, steel chair in hand, and decimates both Hiplop and beatles and Pins them simultaneously to win the first ever Triple Threat match for the hardcore title.*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

*So, Mr.English, The New Hardcore Champion comes down to the ring, and begins his celebration, with several Divas, Like Kelly Kelly, Mayres, Michelle McCool and Layla begin to strip in the ring while The King, jerry Lawler, Has a Bash at the announce table, and Mr English Challenges HipLop To a rematch, and says that Beatles is more than welcome to join them, mr English is intrurrupted by a thunderous pop, as Triple H, Shawn Michaels, The Undertaker, CM Punk, Chris Jericho, Batista, Cm Punk, Steve Austin, The Rock and John Cena come to the ring to silence him, however, he defeats them all, one by one, with a single slap, Knocking them out cold. he then Raises The Belt in victory, after Retaing his Championship 11 times in 2 Minutes! and As RAW comes to a close, The King finishes his bash and Jizzes all over The $80'000 RAW Camera as RAW fades to Black.*


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Kicks Mr. English in the cooter, pins him to win the hardcore title. Puggle kindly lays down and allows every single member of WF to pin him all at once, making everyone on this forum a one time hardcore champion. Ironically, Mr. English rolls up Hiplop, the current champion, to earn back his beloved belt.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*For interupting such a great match, Beatles pins all 3 of the past guys ontop of each other to become champ*

it seemd as though his feude with hiplop woul;d never come to fruition....


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

Just as Beatles thinks the epic dream feud between him and hiplop has no chance of surviving, HIPLOP BURSTS from the crowd to a thunderous applause

Hiplop then plays Justin bieber music very loudly on a boombox , killing beatles ears, beatles is weak, luckily hiplop is wearing noise cancellation headphones and SPEARS beatles.. 

1
2
3

Hiplop then cuts a promo accepting his match, and he will fight him anytime anywhere


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I am now cashing in my WF MITB contract, and since there currently is no World Title for me to challenge for I'm going after the Hardcore Title.

DDT's Hiplop onto my briefcase and wins back my Hardcore title.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

For some reason, nobody gives a shit about the hardcore title anymore and we fast foward 4 months, and on RAW, Mr English reveals that he won the royal rumble, and he is using his shot on Donaghy, RIGHT NOW! Donaghy Makes his way out to the ring, and Mr English Pins Him, After a Hellacious Poke to the eyes, Making him a Four Time Champion.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

What 3:16, an avid Welshman, throws a sheep at Mr. English then proceeds to shag it. Then pins Mr. English.

1
2
3

What 3:16 wins the title and says 'This one's for you, Doris (the sheep)!'

Disclaimer: What 3:16's views on the English are not representative of the views of the WWE, the Hardcore Title or Doris the sheep.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I come running to the ring with Doris in tow. What 3:16 watches in horror, then I throw Doris at him, break out a sheep of my own, and start a vicious battling of dueling sheep which ends when I toss my sheep and hit a Van Daminator. 

Then, the fans gasp in amazement as I take What's head, put it up on Doris, grab my sheep, and as JR goes into an apopletic fit..."BY GOD! A ONE-MAN SHEEP CONCHAIRTO!"

A count of 1...2...3 later, I am the new Hardcore champion and celebrate by shaving both sheep and throwing the wool into the crowd, barking all the time like Bruiser Brody once did.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

does what one must do to pin bruiser brody, drops an a-bomb on him (hey at least i didnt stab him *Bows"thank you"*)

1
2
3

jumps in the batmobile and speeds away


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

T-Bones Aliceinchains with an 18-Wheeler, retrieves the title from the mangled wreck, gets back in the truck and drives away blasting the horn


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Steals the title from T-Bone and claims, due to WF going PG, The Hardcore Championship is To Be Renamed the "24/7 Hugs and Kisses" Championship.


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

Huge DEBUT by Rawlin, as he runs in and tells Mr. English he's taking this title no matter what!

he gives him a hug, and then a kiss. 
things get weird. until Rawlin pulls the toilet out of his pocket and smashes him over the head with it. the kids in the stand begin to cry, one of them shouting that that's their toilet, but Rawlin tells him to shut his shit, and goes for the cover.

1!
2!
3!

and this long-anticipated debut comes to a new glorious hardcore champion!


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

Bartman runs at Rawling and hugs him before dropping him with a hugeee Stunnerrrr. He goes for the pin but Rawling kicks out and so Bartman pussies out and runs away. He declares that the 24/7 Hugs and Kisses title is not sexy enough to be around Bartman's waist anyway.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Puggle consoles Bartman by telling him that its OK and to go home and play Luna Online. Puggle turns around and gives Rawlin a taste if his own medicine, a hug and wet kiss. Rawlin looks confused until suddenly... FINGERPOKE OF DOOM! Puggle covers Rawlin for the three count and wins the title.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Melvisboy appears, and gives Puggle life advice. Puggle dies of irony, Melvisboy makes the cover to win the title.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

I trick Melvisboy into becoming a biscuit tin before pinning him and then running away with all his custard creams.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr English decided he's sick and tired of chasing the H&K Championship, only to lose it 10 Minutes later so from now on, he is no longer challenging for the title, Mr McMahon then hits him in the face and Fires him, and as English leaves, Depressed, he see's the champ! He Takes him to the ground and Takes the belt, Leaving WF Without a champion. Becuase they will never fins him in his hiding place, Canada!


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

BAH GAWD,THAT HIPLOP,THE LEGEND HAS RETURNED

Hiplop grabs an AK47 and shoots mr english in the foot, causing mr english to cry,The tears block his vision as hiplop knocks him out with a vandaminator

1
2
3

Hiplop then challenges a young and upcoming star to face him in a hogan/Rock type of thing:side:


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

What's this... just1988 is crawling back towards Hiplop in the ring, but suddenly, ARSENE WENGER comes from the crowd, and nails just1988 with the STUNNER!

JR starts screaming "BY GAWD, BY GAWD, WENGER JUST STUNNED HIM LIKE A PACKET OF SKITTLES, BY GAWD THEY'RE FRUITY" and just1988 goes down, yelling "PENALTY REF, SURELY!" like a true Arsenal fan, as Wenger escapes through the crowd, yelling "I SAW NUZZINK!" in a French accent!

The referee tells just1988 "it's not that kind of match", and when he gets up in the referee's face - THE REFEREE IS MELVISBOY, NO LONGER A BISCUIT TIN!

MELVISBOY GOES WILD, AND NAILS JUST1988 WITH FIVE STUNNERS AND A FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE... then screams "MELVE IT!" before he leaves, as Hiplop stands patiently in the corner, still Hardcore Champion, and waits for his next challenge with a slightly bored expression.

Biscuit tin my ass.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Pyros explode as the Bambi killer arrives down the ramp with Raven's old shopping trolley. You know the one with frankenstein at the front ...

Anyways BK whips into his trolley of goodies and finds a pair of old Steve Blackman's toys. And when I say toys I mean as in weapons, not of the sexual variety.


The killer of bambi uses said weapons to maul hiplop into a pulp before pinning him for the title... Then the police turn up and find BK's private stash inside Frankensteins backside, and is arrested for possession.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Just as Bambikiler is taken backstage one of the officers hits the other two and then BK with a nightstick

It was me posing as one of the officers.

"I'm cashing in my Feast Or Fired Case right now!"

restart bell sounds and we're off

pepper spray to the face, tazer to the groin, stun gun to mine

"Ohohohoohohoohh, that's the stuff, thats how hardcore i am mate"

44 Magnum(most powerful movie prop in the world) to his-

"Okay okay you can have it!" shouts Bambikiller

1
2
3
New Champ 

"Thanks darling. This here, is going right up my nose"

Then i leg it knowing that posing as an officer will have the real fuzz on me in mere minutes. I run out of the arena, _over the river and through the woods_, kept running until i'm on a bridge with the river below 

"well if im going round in circles i might as well go for a dip, they'll never catch me swimming"

and i take off my clothes with title in hand.

"Lets, get.......wehhhhhehehehehhht..." 

i jump right off 

and then


"OH SHI-"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

BambiKiller has a sniper set right on acracker, the same he used on Bambi I might add... BK been tracking him down in the woods like the deer he became. 

BK shoots but catches acracker in the ankle... just what he wanted. BK then stands over acracker smiling and laughing as he tries to get up. BK pulls put a knife from his sock, and stabs acrackers other foot with it. BK then stamps on his head, before walking off with the hardcore title covered in blood, all the while smiling.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Bambi Killer keeps on walking but then gets KO'ed the freak out with a truncheon Bette Midler found in my discarded uniform and tosses my unconcious body onto Bambi Killer

"keep your trash out of the river, jerk!"

even though i got him pinned, he technically didn't pin or make me submit at all so i'm still the champ. (GO ME!!) Ref comes out of nowhere, says out loud that *the time limit has expired declaring me the ultimate victor of the T.N.W.F.E.O.H Hardcore Rumble* and calls paramedics for me

"id help you out BK but you still owe me 5 quid" the ref kicks him down a hill


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

WAIT, WHAT'S THIS?

UNDERTACKERRULES IS HERE? WHAT'S HE DOING? he runs over to acracker AND ACRACKER GETS THORWD OVAR TEH TOP ROPE!
Rawlin stands there, unable to think of a way to stop this monster. ALL OF SUDDEN, UNDERTACKERRULES grabs some BBQ skittles away from JR at the commentators table, AND SHOVES THEM IN RAWLINS MOUTH, AND RAWLIN GETS THORWD OVAR TEH TOPE ROPE

bah gawd, it looks like no one got pinned, but two wrestlers have just been destroyed by a legendary comeback!


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr English, and an army of WWE & TNA Stars, All Hit Their Finisher on the Champ, Fight Over who gets the actual champion, With English Claiming It, Followed by Shark Boy Then Hornswoggle, Then Mr English again! English tthen runs off to Mexico!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Mr. English while in Mejico gets challenged to a match by Puggle and Bartman still injured from what happened earlier. English accepts, thinking he can take them but they suddenly roll him up in a carpet and toss him into the back of a getaway car.

They drive all the way to the hospital that acracker is recovering at and while ME was asleep they stealthily sneak into acrackers ward and have him pin English 
1
2
3

new champ

they reach into my pockets and take a plastic bag full of dollars.

"We get the other half later he said, now lets get out of here"

leaving Mr. English sleeping on the floor unaware that there are policemen guarding the hospital during the day because acracker is still under arrest for impersonating an officer.

The Next Morning......


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

acracker's just walking down the high street with his title belt, trying to kick pigeons, but they're too smart for him. Anyway - FROM NOWHERE COMES MELVISBOY, BEATING HIM DOWN WITH THE LIFELESS BODY OF JUST1988!!!

Jim Ross is shopping for Skittles nearby, when he catches sight of acracker on the floor (crying for mercy I might add), and starts screaming "BY GAWD! BY GAWD! HE USING JUST1988 LIKE A GOVERNMENT MULE, SCALDED DOG, BBQ SKITTLES, MAY GOD HAVE MERCY ON MY SOUL, _BY GAWD,_ UNDENTACKERRULES IS MY IDOL, GET THE DAMN TABLES, SLOBBER KNOCKER, BOOMER SOOMER, BY GAAAAAWD I DON'T GET PAID ENOUGH FOR THIS!"

After tossing just1988 to the side (where Cesc Fabregas drags him off to his summer home), Melvisboy picks acracker up - AND DELIVERS FIVE STUNNERS AND A FIVE KNUCKLE SHUFFLE! JR comes in from the side, looking for a JR Stunner, but Melvisboy blocks it, and shoves him right through the window of your local Dixons! JR passes out after looking at their outrageous prices for microwaves!

To finish off, Melvisboy drops AN ANVIL on acracker's head, and covers... 1... 2... 3!!! Melvisboy becomes a two-time Hardcore Champion, immediately changing the belt design to a SPINNER BELT! HOW HORRIBLE!

Some passers-by are physically sick at such a hideous rip-off of the original title, but Melvisboy runs off into the distance anyway, leaving UNDENTACKERRULES and Rawlin standing to the side, having watched the whole thing. Rawlin turns to the legend, and just says "Well, that was a massive waste of everyone's time."


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

unfortunately for melvisboy the anvil was made by 4gamers so it didnt work

I was just playing possum so that i could get behind MB and use a backward sliding pin 
1
2
3
becoming a 5 time Hardcore champion

instead of coming after me MB was then memerised as i then proceeeded to do the chicken dance while reading beatnik poetry on how i was signed to the most lucritive contract in wrestling history enabling me to give BK and BM Monoply money without them noticing until just now and how i used the real stuff to bail myself out of prison and that both of my feet have been outfitted with Powerizer Velocity Stilts so that i can wrestle again

i love-tap my own ass like a drum and click my fingers as i challenge MelvisBoy and just1988, BartMan and Puggle, UNDERTAKER RULES and Rawlin to face me and BambiKiller to a tag team GTA Street fight for the belt right now

(title Count: Pugglex2. acrackerx5 Beatles123: x6. Melvisboyx4 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x13 Enforcerx3. Turbo120: x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx2 Rawlin67x2. EVERYONE ELSEx1) JOIN IN EVERYONE, WE'LL HAVE A BLAST


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Puggle tinkles on acracker, pins him for the Hardcore Title, and proceeds to do the Poopie Dance!


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

MileyFan invites puggle to dinner at his house. Later that evening....

Puggle arrives and MileyFan offers him a drink, which he takes. What he dosen't know is that the drink contains rat poison. So he has the drink and not long after puggle drops to the floor. MileyFan then goes for the cover.

1
2
3

MileyFan is crowned new Hardcore Champion and goes out to get more rat poison to celebrate.


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

hiplop gets miley cyrus to flash mileyfan, mileyfan is in shock and faints

1
2
3


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiplop starts walking towards some well-endowed female fans in the front row, when suddenly BruiserKC comes out from under the ring and starts pounding Hiplop with brass knuckles, one set on my left hand filled with Hershey's Hugs, and the other one filled with Hershey's Kisses. To the horror of the fans all of a sudden (and the PG-loving crowd), I grab one of the women's legs (porn star Jasmine St. Clair), pull her stiletto heel off and drive it right into Hiplop's throat repeatedly. 

Just then, the General Manager Macbook goes off, and before Michael Cole can grab it, I pull the Macbook off the stand, looking at Cole and start barking...HUFF! HUFF! HUFF! I pull the wires off, then put the Macbook on the floor. Moments later, I piledrive Hiplop not once, but twice onto the MacBook and destroy it. 

1
2
3!

I grab the Hugs n Kisses title, then take a baseball bat from under the ring and smash the HnK title and the Macbook, then tear off Jasmine's heel off her shoe and throw it and the shoe into the stands. I finish up by throwing parts of the computer and the destroyed belt into the stands and at Cole's face. 

I then grab the old Hardcore title belt and walk up the ramp and out of the arena, as Cole curls up in the fetal position as his MacBook has been destroyed. Meanwhile, Miley Cyrus took off running from the building fearing for her life.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

I come back from a short holiday to Disney land to find Puggle on the floor and give him a Zangief spinning piledriver 
1
2
3

to become Number 1 contender to the Hardcore Title

BruiserKC was so amazed by what i just did so he decided that he was now content and retired at once, officially giving me the belt as a token

New Champ!

(title Count: Pugglex3. acrackerx6 Beatles123: x6. Melvisboyx4 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1) JOIN IN EVERYONE, WE'LL HAVE A BLAST


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

*I'm only a two-time Champion, btw.

acracker is in the ring, then Michael McGillicutty comes out. He takes about two hours to say... "Hello", during which time acracker dies of boredom, and Melvisboy comes through the crowd, delivering five Stunners and a Five Knuckle Shuffle to both McGillicutty AND acracker, before covering the champ to win the title for a THIRD time!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Melvisboy sits down to watch the Vicar Of Dibly, gets to the Summer Special episode where Geraldine says "You can't bore a person to death Frank" 

"shes right you know" says i as i grab Melvisboys throat in a blind rage

"YOU DARE QUESTION MY MATHEMATICS, ARRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH" a glowing pound sign "£" apppears on my forehead

"ULTIMATE MUSCLE!!!"

i toss him into the air and get his arms and legs into position

"KINNIKU BUSTER!!"

*CRASH*

1
2
3

new champ

(title Count: Pugglex3. acrackerx7 Beatles123: x6. Melvisboyx4 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)


unfortunately though, i cant seem stand up, doing such a dangerous move has left me stunned from the waist down, so i guess i'll just lie here while my body is still in shock

MB's arm covers my chest

1
2....


----------



## Rawlin (Sep 28, 2008)

3. Melvisboy wins the title. 

this was my best post yet.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"ugh...bastards..." I faint

(title Count: Pugglex3. acrackerx7 Beatles123: x6. Melvisboyx*5* just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

acracker said:


> "ugh...bastards..." I faint
> 
> (title Count: Pugglex3. acrackerx7 Beatles123: x6. Melvisboyx*5* just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)


Puggle shushes the crowd and puts his pinky finger onto acracker's chest, the referee makes the count extra quietly.

One, two, three, your winner and NEW Hardcore Champion...

PUGGLE!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

Ah no, son, you've confuzzled yourself. acracker was just fainting, he didn't pin anyone.

Why, you'd be looking for the REAL, REIGNING AND DEE-FENDING, _the five time, five time, five time, five time, five time_ Hardcore Champion - OF THE WORLD - BY GAWD... EAT YOUR SKITTLES, SON, SAY YOUR PRAYERS... *MELVISBOY!*


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

acracker: "zzzzzzzzz......gimme a hug teddy...zzzzzzz....zzzzzzz" 

MEL-VIS!!!: "Mpppphhh, get offa me you lummox! Too. Heavy"

1
2
3

new champ

(title Count: Pugglex3. acrackerx8 Beatles123x6. Melvisboyx5 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)

puggle: "nows my chance *mwaahhahahahahaha*-"

"KEEP QUIET DOWN THERE!!"

puggle: "sorry mom"


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Hits acracker with a flaming kendo stick (quietly, so he doesn't disturb Mother), and 1, 2, 3 Wins The Title!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

I spring awake

"do i smell hamburgers?"

turns out it was just me on fire

"GREAT FIRES OF LONDON!"

I jump on Pugg and struggle with him, putting out the flames as i do so, all the while pinning him

1
2
3
new champ

"don't think you're getting off the hook so easily"

MB was watching everything from the side with a bag of popcorn

I divebomb Melvisboys privates toss him unto Puggle, roll them up in the carpet they were on

"you two would make a great couple, ahahahahahahaha BOOM BOOM!" said acracker

I then just decide to jump out the window and roll down this hill

"BANZAIIIIIIIIII!!!!!! Oh crap i forgot my belt"

looks towards the bottom of the hill

"OH NOT AGAI-"

(title Count: Pugglex4. acrackerx9 Beatles123x6. Melvisboyx5 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx3 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Acracker doesn't finish the sentence as BruiserKC tosses a fireball right into his face, looks up to the sky and dedicates that to the late, great General Skandor Akbar*

1
2
3

Bruiser starts barking again, in his way challenging anyone to step on up and get some.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Although i cant see anything i feel around for BruiserKC and give him a bridging German "Nein!" Well that didnt work, I then give him a bridging German. 1,2,3, 10 time anniversary for yours truely

(title Count: Pugglex4. acrackerx10(count em) Beatles123x6. Melvisboyx5 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17: x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorgan: x2. Hiplop: x14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx4 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)

"okay doggie, play dead!" BKC complies "good dog". i start to hear commotion back at the house, although i cant see my guess is that the rug buddies have gotten up and are fighting over possession of my belt.I run in the direction of the fight but someone grabs my leg, "NOT SO FAST!"


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

MileyFan walks in dressed up as Miley Cyrus and acracker seems interested. So MileyFan decides to approach acracker in a rather sexy way, before kneeing him in the nuts and covering him.

1
2
3

MileyFan is the NEW HARDCORE CHAMPION!


----------



## sarnus (Mar 15, 2008)

Sarnus see's MileyFan from a distance having a conversation on her cell phone, he looks around and see's nobody so he casualy walks up behind her and tap her on the shoulder. She turns round, Sarnus grabs her cell phone and cracks her on the forehead with it sending her to the ground. He then picks the cell up.

"WHAT THE! THE BASTARD HUNG UP!"

He goes for the pin

1..
2..
3..

Guess that makes Sarnus the champion!


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

sarnus said:


> Sarnus see's MileyFan from a distance having a conversation on her cell phone, he looks around and see's nobody so he casualy walks up behind her and tap her on the shoulder. She turns round, Sarnus grabs her cell phone and cracks her on the forehead with it sending her to the ground. He then picks the cell up.
> 
> "WHAT THE! THE BASTARD HUNG UP!"
> 
> ...


In Mike Awesome fashion, InstantClassic debuts out of nowhere and powerbombs Sarnus on a ladder.

1!
2!
3!

Winner and New Hardcore Champion, InstantClassic2.0


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

"I wouldve gotten here earlier but i had to get the hardware back from those two jabronis"

clocks InstantClassic2.0 with the hardcore title belt
1
2
kickout

tries it again. same result

"hey IC2"

"huh?"

"A guy who awards his belt to the best hardcore champ ever says what"

"what?"

_*NEW CHAMP!*_

"SWEET! That's 1 and 1. WAIT WHAT!?"

(title Count: Pugglex4. acrackerx10 Beatles123x7. Melvisboyx5 just1988x2 Alicenchainsx2 Bartmanx2 MrTuesdayMorningx2 What3:16x2 adri 17x2. BambiKillerx6. DexterMorganx2. Hiplopx14 Enforcerx3. Turbo120x4. ToddTheBodx2. Stephen365x3. Mr.Englishx8. Jack Donaghyx2 BruiserKCx4 Rawlin67x2. MileyFanx3 InstantClassicx2.0(lol) sarnusx2 EVERYONE ELSEx1)

"DANG IT!! Ooopps looks like Pugg and MB are coming this way, time to jet, litterally"

Commence countdown in 5. 4. 3. 2. 1-


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

acraker is sat at home admiring his old hardcore championship belt, when Mr.English bursts in after a 5 month haitus and asks acraker if he would like to Join the Hardcore Wrestling Federation as their inagrual champion, he agrees longsing for his glory days, unfortunately he is hospitalised by Mr English, who runs off with the belt.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Don Draper injects himself with Tiger Blood giving him overwhelming strength which he uses to savagely beat Mr. English 1 2 3. Don Draper is now WINNING and is now a 3-time Hardcore champion.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

IC2.0 notices Don Draper watching Mad Men, he tries to roll him up but only gets a two count. Roger Sterling debuts out of nowhere and turns heel by knocking out Draper...

Winner and 2-time Hardcore Champion, INSTANTCLASSIC

EDIT: Oh the good ole days of Puggle in here


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

luckily for me it was just a scratch needing stiches

and while i wonder how easily i lost the belt back there

i jump through a random house's window sees Instantclassic 2.0 and says wanna watch some real tv?

I show him The Room Battlefield Earth, Biodome and The HANNA MONTANNA SHOW, IC2 has stopped breathing due to the awfullness and I use a Misgtrol Cradle to pin him

I then do the chacha with my nephew Harry like a sissy girl, while playing Wii tennis

The wrist straps break "OH CRA-"


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I hit him with a cactus and bam pin him. 1,2,3


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

While BK got up to leave, Haz passes me the wii-motes and i tossed them at BK's head. Which stunned him well enough, Rolling Chaos Theory gets the three for me! YEE HAWW!!

C+P everyone

Title Count:
Hiplopx14 

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5

Don Draperx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
BruiserKCx4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 


ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 

and EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUMx1


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I shoot acracker in the foot, and get the three count.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

I invite bob2 to back to my office at Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce, get him so drunk that he collapses. 1 2 3 I am Hardcore champion again.

BTW if you combine my reigns from when I was Jack Donaghy to now I believe I am currently a 5 time champion.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

I storm the room with my Dunder Mifflin T-shirt on, accompanied by my new manager Dwight Schrute. I hit a devastating Canadian Destroyer on top of the table and get the pin...1...2...3! 

We leave and return to the WrestlingForum Arena, where Dwight screams about how great I am while I bark in the background...HUFF! HUFF! HUFF! 

All of a sudden...


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

...an obscure referance FOR THE WIN

"GIGANTOR, FLYING KICK!!" i yell as the giant robot comes out of nowhere and squashes BKC with his foot

oh speaking of that was my wodden foot bob2 shot, i got another one and let him pin me out of shock that he would even be allowed a firearm but hey look who's talking

1 2 3 Gigantor becomes the first inatimate object to win the illustirous and prestigeous HWF Hardcore Championship, ignoring the damaged arena, hundreds dead and thousands injured

I make Gigantor let me pin him

1 2 3 13 Times baby

BETTER HURRY BACK HIPLOP, IM ABOUT TO BREAK YOUR RECORD!!

then someone yanks the controls out of my hand, 

WHO IS IT? WHAT SHALL HE OR SHE DO WITH IT?

TUNE IN NEXT YEAR(lol) FOR THE CONTINUATION OF 

The Hardcore title Game!

Title Count:
Hiplopx14 

acrackerx13 (current)

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 


ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 

EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM and Gigantorx1


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Sickburn punches the current title holder in the dick.

Pin; 1, 2, 3.

Struts off, and fucks Hilary Duff.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Leaving the ruined Wrestle Forum Arena, Acracker kidnaps the board of directors and forces them into reversing that last decision and demands that Sickburn show himself, go through 8 different worlds to rescue each memeber of the board and then give back the physical belt to me



Title Count:
Hiplopx14 

acrackerx13 (current holder)

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 


ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
Sickburnx2 
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 

EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM and Gigantorx1


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah so; I just punched you in the dick again, this time the pain kills you and you die.

1
2
3

Hilary here I cum...


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Good thing i had an extra life from the power up you got in World 4 that i stealthily snagged off you. I get a chestity belt to protect my genitials so that i wont fall for the same mistake the third time. It it does happen however, i'm gettin them surgically removed. I intercept you before you could reach Hilary

Flying Cross Body out of nowhere gets the 3

I then take a slegehammer to your own nuts

*BWAWAWAWAWAWA!! Lets see any girl want you now with an omega erectile dysfunction!!*

Title Count:
Hiplopx14 

acrackerx14 (current holder)

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 
Sickburnx3

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 

EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM and Gigantorx1


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

legendmaker2 runs up behind acracker and hits him with a kendo stick then uses a roll up pin

1
.
.
2
.
.
3

Legendmaker2 runs away doing front flips away with the title


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

I call upon the powers of youtube to avenge me

Zombie=Legendmaker2
Black Guy=Me







and a RECORD BREAKING 15TH REIGN TO BOOT, FATHER F***ERS!!

Title Count:
acrackerx15 (current holder)

Hiplopx14 

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 
Sickburnx3

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 
Legend Killer2x2

EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM and Gigantorx1


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Jorge makes his debut out of nowhere and hits a barbed wire baseball assisted Pele.

Oh it just came out of nowhere!!!!

He covers..

1..2..3..

Winner and New Hardcore Champion, Jorge SUUUUUUUUUUUUUAREZ!!!!


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

legendmaker2 walks over with a trashcan and hits Jorge in the face and covers 1...2...3 to become 2x Hardcore Champion


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Jorge wakes up from the rude shock and dropkicks legendmaker to the thumbtacks attached titantron. He spins him around.. hits a low blow with a barbed wire wrapped hornswoggle. covers..

1...2...3..

Winner and now 2 time Hardcore Champion - Jorge SUUUUUUAREZ.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

after recovering from that attack i grab Jorge and LM2s heads and bang them together

double pin with added ten count for extra pwnage

*Overjoyed I put a robe on and dyed my hair white while jittering uncontrollably and shouting "WOOOOOO!!! I'm the 16 time WOO Hardcore champion

Im the greatest pretend wrestler in the world WOO WOO WOO WOO WOO alright!!

no on can beat the Natural Guy, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!"

*i wrap myself with barbwire blading from it for no reason* "No one is more hardcore than me! so ladies and guys alike come on over and ride The Big Dipper

I am challenging Legendkiller, Legendmaker and Jorge to face me and Sickburn in a handicap match at the newly refurbished Wrestlingforum Arena, RIGHT NOW!"
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ALSO PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE C and P then update the following to avoid confusion im sick of doing it all by myself

Title Count:
acracker is the 6tean time WOO current holder of the HWF Hardcore champion

Hiplopx14 

Mr.Englishx9

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jorge_Suarezx3
Legendmaker2x3(=6)
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 
Sickburnx3

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 
Legend Killer2x2

EVERYONE ELSE ON THIS FORUM and Gigantorx1*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr.English sneaks up on the champ, and burries him... litterally. He gets a spade and puts him in the ground to become a 10 time champion.

Acrakerx16

Hiplopx14 

Mr.Englishx10 *(current champ)*

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jorge_Suarezx3
Legendmaker2x3(=6)
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 
Sickburnx3

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 
Legend Killer2x2


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I corner you in a dark alley, and battle rap you until yours ears bleed and you die from a loss of blood.

1, 2, 3.

ooooooooooooooooo sickburn.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I then pin myself 30 times, thus adding an extra 30 title reigns to my record. Then as current champ I make a rule that from here on out no one can pin themselves. Thankyou and good night.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Right here right now i''m going to do what the nature boy never could do.

(Apart from dragging Sickburn into the Wrestlingforum Arena by his **** and then inhumanely tenderise it with a pair of nunchucks. HOOOOYYYYAAAAAA!!! *snapcracklepop* right where it shall hurt no more)

17 TIME CHAMPION WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

"I hereby declare my mission to overthrow management Stone Cold style here in HWF. **** you MrBritish _*Glass shatter and middle fingers WHAT?!*_

C+P Please
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Acrakerx17 *(current champ)*

Hiplopx14 

Mr.Englishx10 

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jorge_Suarezx3
Legendmaker2x3(=6)
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
bobx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 
Legend Killer2x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Takes acracker, tosses him off the stage and pins him.

First Title Reign!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I slap the taste out of jerseysfinest's mouth and get the 3 count.

2 time champ!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

bob2 said:


> I slap the taste out of jerseysfinest's mouth and get the 3 count.
> 
> 2 time champ!


3 time actually, a while back someone allowed everyone in wrestlefourm to pin him to become champion.

thats 2 for you Jersey Boy

anyway i come on down give both of you a stunner off the stage then i make you guys tap to a stereo London dungeon

18 time

then i take the stereo and knock you both out with it. 

Then i turn it on rocking to "Banana Phone" the whole audiance runs in fear. 

Then the stage pyro mysteriously goes off with someone laughing from the top of the 'tron


C+P Please
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Acrakerx18 (current champ)

Hiplopx14 

Mr.Englishx10 

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jorge_Suarezx3
Legendmaker2x3(=6)
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3 
Stephen365x3. 
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2. 
just1988x2 
Alicenchainsx2 
Bartmanx2 
MrTuesdayMorningx2 
What3:16x2 
adri 17x2 
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2. 
sarnusx2. 
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

suddenly the stage breaks down and falls on the ailing acracker. acracker randomly rambles.. "paul, where's paul"

JORGE SUAREZ is here.. he gets a chopped off titantron piece and slides down on to acracker's open mouth.. and he gets the pin

1..2..3..

4 Time Hardcore Champion- jorgeeeeee suarezzzzzzzz

C+P Please
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Acrakerx18 

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jorge_Suarez X4 (Current world heavyweight hardcore champion).
Legendmaker2x3(=6)
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

bleh, tastes like blood

I spit out the titantron piece to the back of Jorges head he falls back onto my handing grabby paws 

Backdrop with bridge 1..2..3.. i then toss him into the nearewst goal post, twenty miles away, how did that happen?

"Hey Paul, come on out, we can go now! HEY PAUL COME ON LETS GET GOING!!"



C+P Please
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Acrakerx19(current champ)

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4 

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1[/QUOTE]


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

*Drives in with a golf cart and crashes into acracker, Gets out, Clotheslines him and locks in figure 4* He taps I am new champ!
Then I find paul grab him and chuck him on top of acracker. (There ya found him!)
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Acrakerx19

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
NotTheRealOwenx2 (Current champ)

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1[/quote]


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Can i just say acracker the person who started this game said (and i quote!) You can't get up from an attack until after the person who beat you loses the belt! You seem to be forgetting this... a lot


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Can i just say acracker the person who started this game said (and i quote!) You can't get up from an attack until after the person who beat you loses the belt! You seem to be forgetting this... a lot


sorry about that, allow me to knock off 10 title reigns to make up of it, also-

WHILE LAYING ON MY BACK SO, TECHNICALLY IM NOT GETTING UP, i bench press Paul and toss him onto you. He is apparantly so heavy that he pins you 1 2 3

NEW CHAMP

"thanks PaulE, now here's a DDT onto NTRO's nuts

1 2 3

*hows that for technicalities, BITCHES!! *HAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAAHA! *Clap of lighting in the background*



c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx10
acrackerx10 *(how're ya doin' mr british, im the new champion, nah nah. Hiplop and Sickburn i'm comin' fo you naggers!)*

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
NotTheRealOwenx2 

Everyone else on this forum Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

acracker said:


> WHILE LAYING ON MY BACK SO, TECHNICALLY IM NOT GETTING UP, i bench press Paul and toss him onto you. He is apparantly so heavy that he pins you 1 2 3


Well Played... (This made me chuckle):lmao


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

thanks you mate now allow me to run up to you and clock you out cold with this here purdy belt, use this here shotgun aimed at your third nipple, take a **** on your **** and then use PaulE's fat*** like a trampoline to ballet leap all the way into the ring. SNAP!!

*deed done*

even with 10 less title reigns and 1 broken foot, i am the greatest HWF hardcore champion of all time

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHZHZZTZTZTZTZTZTZTZTZTZTZTZTT. Cugh Cough, oww, i really got to stop laughing during a lightning storm, cough cough


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok its been over a week i think i'm allowed to get up now...

I get up and stagger to the ring whilst acracker is giving a victory speech, He sees me and comes at me with a clothes-line i dodge kick him in the gutt and lauch him out of the ring. Outside the ring we brawl until i take ackracker down with a DDT. Then i prepare the announce table to put someone through it when Paulie's hand pokes out from under the ring handing Acracker a cane. He gets up to hit me with it but i counter and give him a spine-buster straight throuth the announce table. 1...2...3! I am 3 time champ! 

c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx10
acrackerx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

NotTheRealOwenx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2

Everyone else on this forum Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1

P.S I now set up the announce table for the next S.O.B who dares take me on


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

SexyLitee enters from the crowd and RKO's NotTheRealOwen through the announce table;

1
2
3

SexyLitee is the new Hardcore Champion and runs away to Santino's house for protection.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

While recoving in the hospital i play Black Ops online and get myself an Airstrike bonus which i use to blow up Santinos house, new champ by TKO, ME!


c+p please
Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx11

Mr.Englishx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

NotTheRealOwenx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
SexyLiteex2

Everyone else on this forum, Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I disguise myself as a doctor in the hospital i discharge acracker and just as i do so i slap the taste right out of his mouth and launch him in an ambulance. We take a wild ride round the parking lot, till i stop, climbin the back and boot acracker out the ambulance. Then i give him an elbow drop and cover him for the 1 2 3! Then I walk away with some hot looking nurses 

c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx11

Mr.Englishx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

NotTheRealOwenx4(current champ) <--I think we should start noting this again
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
SexyLiteex2

Everyone else on this forum, Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

uh uh i cant uh get off the ground, stupid Hardcore title stipulations uh wheres Paul when you need him?

Oh dont you walk away from me, i got connections you know all i got to do is get oiut this cell phone and you dead boy!!

besides one of them bitches is a man, how do you like them apples and carrot eh?


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

acracker said:


> uh uh i cant uh get off the ground, stupid Hardcore title stipulations uh wheres Paul when you need him?
> 
> Oh dont you walk away from me, i got connections you know all i got to do is get oiut this cell phone and you dead boy!!
> 
> besides one of them bitches is a man, how do you like them apples and carrot eh?



I think i'll live...Barely. And i found Paul, he was in the hospital having his head treated after a concussion from being DDT'd onto my balls of steel!


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> I think i'll live...Barely. And i found Paul, he was in the hospital having his head treated after a concussion from being DDT'd onto my balls of steel!


no wonder, after doing that to him, he helped me in that last in ring match i had, i gave him amnesia, DOUBLE WIN!!

oh and hey, i heard your game got delayed AGAIN! SUCKS TO BE YOU, EMPHESIS ON THE WORD "SUCK" since "Dude Look Like A Lady"-Aerosmith

whoops wrong thread


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I discover that I can't be arsed to see who the current champion is, so I go to town and buy myself a new belt. Therefore becomming the new Hardcore champion. 11 times teh king baybeh!!!!111111!


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Mike J Cab00se runs to Mr.English and humps him so hard he gets knocked out and then Cab00se pins him
1....
2...
3...

Mike J Cab00se gets the word Hardcore trademarked so nobody can every use it again


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I run in with the old title and smash mike over the head with it, I then cover him for the 1 2 3 New champ! Then i take the new belt and the rest of the trash (A.K.A mike, acracker, mr english and any other s.o.b who's ever held this title) and put them out with the garbage. Then i take the old championship and cross out 'hardcore' and write 'king of extreme' (as i'm assuming wwe has copyright over the extreme chmpionship...)

c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx11

acrackerx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

**NotTheRealOwenx5* 5 TIME! 5 TIME! 5 TIME! CHAMPION! *does spinaroonie*
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2

Everyone else on this forum Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1

* current champ stated in bold, failure to comply will result in me kicking ur but for the title :flip


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

rumaging through the trash rumaging through the trash and whats this? A small grey tv set with a question mark on screen, i wonder what happens if i punch it? Ooooo....turns out that NTRO instantly switched places with me

NEW CHAMP!!

Now im off to find PAUL! The wonderful Paul of Oz down this victory road in the WaterBlue version, for about a minute twenty




c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx11
acrackerx11 F*** YO "BOLD" STATEMENT NTOR *does the big wiggle* YA SKINT MOTHER F***ER

no seriously ive still got my cell in hand

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

*NotTheRealOwenx5 
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2

Everyone else on this forum Gigantor and Good Old Paulx1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Its been nearly 2 weeks now so im jusmping in here.

Paul and acracker catch eyes from a distance and begin running to eachother in slow motion as dramatic music starts. When they are 5 ft away from eachother i step in like Y2J's 2007 return and smash paul in the face! Acracker then comes at me but i duck, spin, give him a firm boot to the gut and plant him into the ground. Then just for my amusement i drag pauls almost lifeless body ontop of acracker and he gets the pin. I then give paul a hand up and let him realize whats happened, he gets a sudden huge smile across his face just as i kick him to the gut and plant him into the floor aswell. 1 2 3 NEW CHAMP!

c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx11
acrackerx11

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

*
NotTheRealOwenx6*

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

since you pinned Paul i can technically do this

*activate car beeper, making Good old Gigantor the great big robot park on your d***. you pass out from the pain*

NEW CHAMP

i then rub in some seasalt by taking your wrinked a** red light distric of San Fran and leave you hanging from the street light, with a sign hanging round your neck saying "free shots" then use it as the file photo for your wiki page

ba da, bada bum dada bum dum, HWF Title Game TV will be right back after these messages







c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

*acrackerx12* at least i got more than Edge HIYYOOOOOOOOo

Mr.Englishx11

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

NotTheRealOwenx6

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## aj epic (Apr 18, 2011)

aj epic hits an awesome bomb through a castle wall on acrackerx12
1
2
3


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

beofre you go could you help me shave my nipples


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

acracker said:


> since you pinned Paul i can technically do this


^^ thats why i did it... anyway i manage to stagger up still feeling a little groggy and sick from my ordeal then i realise the miraculous appearance of this castle... i then realise some one is hold my belt... i kindly go over and ask for it back when they say no im a little confused... anyway i punch this douche in the face and pin him 1 2 3...then (sorry about this) i throw up in his face... Now i decide to take a stroll into town and take a look around the hardware store, nothing can go wrong there, right?


c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11
*
NotTheRealOwenx7*
Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Jerseysfinestx2
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Hits NotTheRealOwen in the face with a wrench and pins him.
3 time Champ!

c+p please

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11

NotTheRealOwenx7
Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

*Jerseysfinestx3*
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

As you go to leave. I grab you and throw you under a passing bus

WHAT IN THE HELL IS THIS... 1....2....3

New Champion!! New Champion!! New Champion!!. Good god almighty he did it. 

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11

NotTheRealOwenx7
Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Jerseysfinestx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

*Gunner14*, Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> *Gunner14*, Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


im gonna say this one more time, one of the former champs allowed EVERYONE on this forum to pin him so that EVERYONE can be a one time champion, which makes YOU GUNNER A 2 TIMER, CAPEESHI?


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

I find Gunner drunk of his ass, passed out on the street and pin him.
Title #4!!!


Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11

NotTheRealOwenx7
Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

*Jerseysfinestx4*
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2
Gunner14x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

acracker said:


> im gonna say this one more time, one of the former champs allowed EVERYONE on this forum to pin him so that EVERYONE can be a one time champion, which makes YOU GUNNER A 2 TIMER, CAPEESHI?


You seriously expect people to read 15 pages of this before they post.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Gunner14 said:


> You seriously expect people to read 15 pages of this before they post.


why wouldnt they this thread is f******************************g hilarious!!


----------



## Poueff (Aug 18, 2010)

Poueff sees Gunner from affar and brings his laptop with him. At the exact moment that he seemed to be wacking him in the head with it,he calmly opens it and does some clicks...
Seconds later,Gunner starts bleeding from his nose and falls back. JPizzle puts his feet over him for the pin...

1,2,3!

WE GOT A NEW CHAMPIIOOON! JESUS CHRIST THE HUMANITY! Poueff is the NEW TNA HARD CORE CHAMPION!

Poueff shows what was on the laptop's screen... TNA indeed


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Poueff said:


> Poueff sees Gunner from affar and brings his laptop with him. At the exact moment that he seemed to be wacking him in the head with it,he calmly opens it and does some clicks...
> Seconds later,Gunner starts bleeding from his nose and falls back. JPizzle puts his feet over him for the pin...
> 
> 1,2,3!
> ...


----------



## uwilpay4datuinbred (Apr 22, 2011)

Ooh this looks like fun

I take the laptop and bash it over Poueffs head and make him tap after showing him what some people on here post

NEW CHAMP, i guess that makes me a two timer huh? Sorry love


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i take a marker and choke uwilpay4datuinbred with it and then i get a restraing order which says that everybody on this forum can't come 10000 feet close to me or else they go to jail for 5 years. NEW CHAMPION! I win, hahahahhahaahahhaahhaahah


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I use my stealth ninja powers to go invisible and make it into the radius of Mike J Cab00se's restraining order, and then hit him in the back of the head with a car. 

1
2
3

TWG is the new champion!!! 
Then gets in the car and then goes on a road trip to Cumbria with a few friends, taking the newly won title with me.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I sue ThatWeirdGuy and i win the case which gives me back the championship and i buy 1000000 bodyguards to protect me who can see invisible people.


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

I summon the spirit of Chuck Norris. Roundhouse kick all your bodyguards, then proceed to knock you out with the fist inside my beard.
1
2
3

NEW CHAMP!!! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I duplicate Chuck Norris using my ninja powers and then give my Chuck Norris an extra fist behind his beard, to knock out Mr Tuesday Morning's Chuck Norris. I then throw a ninja star at Mr Tuesday Morning, and then make the cover

1
2
3!!!

TWG is now a 2-time Hardcore Champion!!!!


----------



## uwilpay4datuinbred (Apr 22, 2011)

I dress up like a Trojan and then me and the current champ reenact that fight from deadliest warrior

we all know how that turned out

3 time champ


----------



## Mr Tuesday Morning (May 28, 2006)

I come in like a Spartan, see uwilpay4datuinbred, and proceed to beat the shit out of him with a shield.
1
2
3.

WINNER!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I casually stroll in after being away from this thing for a while when i deide i'll jump back in and i plant mr tuesday morning with a power bomb, gain the 1 2 3 thank you for my title back...

since people stopped doing this im gunna say its tough crap for people who heven't had their title reigns recorded cos you broke the chain of this...

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11

*NotTheRealOwenx8*

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2
Gunner14x2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

While you're busy bitching to the masses for not keeping the chain. I get in my car and









1. 2. 3

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11

NotTheRealOwenx8

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

*Gunner14x3*
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Then i come in, and i hit the rock bottom on Gunner14 on his car. I then proceed to kicking 7 shades of shit out of him.

1....2....3

New champion: JakeC_91


----------



## uwilpay4datuinbred (Apr 22, 2011)

i piledrive Jake on the car and toss him into a pile of gum drops covered in Weak Sauce Extra Light(I got it from a dude named Pat McGroynn)

i then jump throught the air while screaming eat my nuts butt scratcher and land on Jake d*** first

i toss him in the trunk of the car

give Gunner NTRO and Mr Tuesday some sweet chin music to take them out of the occasion

drive to Puerto Rico, underwater and all, while singing through a mega phone over and over "Oh I Wish I Was Back In Old Canada"

delibrately crash the car sending Jake through the air landing in a barrell of wine

i then panda flip towards him while laughing like a baffoon

land into the shallow end of a closed pool

climb out, run towards the dazed Jake while reciting the pledge of alligance to World Of Warcraft with no clothes on

hold him up by his hair speaking in Dolphin how i wish to see him pink belly himself in dirty shirts

i proceed to tear his hair off and make a loincloth with it

toss eggs at his bald head

then tie him up and run into a nearby helicopter while giggling like a racoon on super strength coke and or crack

"YOU AND I ARE GONNA KILL KRUSTY THE CLOWN"

Jake responds that he isnt real

in anger i push him out onto Bett Midler just walking on the sidewalk still pissed off from earlier

i drop kick her into a bag of cats like the convicted skirt lifter i am

while proceeding to shouting into Jakes ear "A WAL DO A BEBOP A WHOM BAM BOOM!"

Backyard style i give him a Diamond Cutter RKO ACe Crusher Whippersnapper Tazz Plex Tazzmission plex, dry hump his ass while shouting repeatedly "FACKKIN BUL SHEEETTT!!!!" X Factor T Bone Fame Asser Tiger suplex Dragon suplex Northern light suplex get s a 3 count, refereed of course by Charles Bronson

i then proceed to kick both CB and Jakes shins which makes them slide down the road as if they were on a Wet Banana covered in curry ketchup with extra acorn oil while shouting "BE SURE NOT TO LET YUR FOREARMS GET THE SHIZZ NIGGLY FEELING IN MY Packet OF CRISPS! OH AND THANKS FOR THE BELT YA JACKA** JERKOFF A*****E!"

4 times the charm mate no-one can stop this kind of madness

I then proceed to give Bet Midler the Siberian Blizzard which somehow flies us all the way to Estonia

i shall now proceed to shake my huge toush until it bleeds

1 year later

ohohohoohoohohh gosh that stings










HAHAHAA HA HA HA HA AH AHA HA HA AH AH AHA HA AH AH AHAHA HAHA! SMOKIN


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I get up read that fat load of crap above this post and it bores me so much i proceed to beat uwilpay4datuinbred until he's nearly dead. Because of his condition the ref pulls me off of him and declares me the winner by KO!!!

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12

Mr.Englishx11
*
NotTheRealOwenx9*

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Mike J Cab00sex2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1

once again some reigns are missing cos u broke the chain  poor you 0 timers!


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While Owen prepares for uwilpay's rematch, Jupiter's Jackasses run in and attack Owen, smashing him with chairs, 2x4's, before eventually having knapman22 choke him with barbed wire and forcing him to submit therefore gaining him the title.


----------



## uwilpay4datuinbred (Apr 22, 2011)

while still on my back i do AJ Styles kipup hurricarana into a PIN on knapman22, 3 count

how i did it from all the way from where i was supposedly knocked out will always be a mystery


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I lock uwilpay4datuinbred in a tanning booth for 24 hours and he dies then i pin him
1...
2...
3...

i then move to China to live with godzilla where i fuse my body to his to become: Mike J Cabzilla.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr English returns! He is then awarded the championship for no other reason than being a huge draw. The ratings will instantly go up the second I touch the title, so the previous owner, Mike J caboose, realising my greatness, hands over the championship, before beating himself up to save him from my wrath.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While Mr. English exits the ring down the ramp holding high his new title, the lights go out. All that can be heard are sounds of screaming. When the lights come back on, knapman22 is standing above English, who is covered in blood and has a machete in his back. 1..2..3. knapman22 wins the title.

My last reign = 7 hours 11 minutes


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I walk in and grab knapman by the scruff of his neck and run him into the ring where while the light were out i cunningley leyed out thumb tacks and wrapped the ropes in barbed wire. I give him a few irish whips and a spinebuster or two. I lockm in the figure four and knapman cries like a pig and nearly busts through the ring tapping out to the lethal hold! NEW CHAMP!! 10 TIME! one more and cena can eat my dust! 

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12
Mr.Englishx12

*NotTheRealOwenx10* 

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantorx1


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I walk into the arena once again, admitting I'm tired of being basically raped for my title every five minutes, so I decide the finally announce the bigger pictu-BAM! The Bigger picture was a trick so I could regain my title, pinning the current jobber peice of shit who currently holds it.

---

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12
*Mr.Englishx13
*
NotTheRealOwenx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

As Mr English stands in the ring to celebrate his victory, a debuting Shepherd runs out from the crowd and nails him with a fire extinguisher! Goes for the cover, 1,2,3! The new kid runs out of the arena and into a taxi, with his brand new title.

---

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

acrackerx12
Mr.Englishx13

NotTheRealOwenx10

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum, *Shepherd *and Gigantor x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Shepherd said:


> Everyone else on this forum, *Shepherd *and Gigantor x1


Just to let ya know dude u have two cos everyone starts with once since someone let everyone pin him a while back, but i dont expect you to automatically know that straight away :/

Any way i run in and give shepard the hugest spear ever! the impact make the ring collapse. I pin him for my 11th title! (beating cena!) then for calling me a jobber i bury mr english!

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

acrackerx12

*NotTheRealOwenx11*

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3

Shepherdx2
epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> Just to let ya know dude u have two cos everyone starts with once since someone let everyone pin him a while back, but i dont expect you to automatically know that straight away :/


Oh sweet man thanks for telling me and congrats on your new titl-RKO OUTTA NOWHERE. Cheeky 1,2,3 and I'll head back out a now 3 time champion. WOO WOO FUCKING WOO. YOU KNOW IT.



Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

acrackerx12

NotTheRealOwenx11

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4

InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Gunner14x3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3
*Shepherdx3*

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

I feel like being a 4 time champ so yeah ill walk out as you make your way to the back Jeff Jarrettesque guitar in hand and kaboom mother f~cker. 1..2...3

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

acrackerx12

NotTheRealOwenx11

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

*Gunner14 x 4*
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Mike J Cab00sex3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3
Shepherdx3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I run behind Gunner14 and knife him in the back then i pin him

1...
2...
3...

Then i go get drunk and vacate the ttitle out of boredom.



Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

acrackerx12

NotTheRealOwenx11

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

*Mike J Cab00sex4*
Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3
Shepherdx3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Theres a huge open battle royal for the vacated title ivolving 25 men. In total i toss out 7 men whilst also winning the match for my 12th reign!

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

*NotTheRealOwenx12*
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Mike J Cab00sex4
Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3
Shepherdx3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I run to you and stick a pen in your eye and pin you

1...
2...
3...

New champ

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

NotTheRealOwenx12
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7
*
Mike J Cab00sex5*
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3
Shepherdx3

epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I mow you down with a car, ala Stone Cold, as you walk out celebrating before doing the cocky Jericho pin to grab the 1 2 3

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Hiplopx14

Mr.Englishx13

NotTheRealOwenx12
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

*Shepherdx4*
Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I stare a hole through Shepard, litterally, he bleeds so much that he is rushed to A&E, whilst on the stretcher, I pin him. I then do acrobatics which allow me to pin myself, three times.

Title count:
Sickburnx34

*Mr.Englishx17*

Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx12
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5

Shepherdx4
Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

After a heavy training montage in which I grow back the vital organs caused by the hole stared into me by Mr English, I start showing promos of my return for 6 weeks of Raw/Smackdown, promising a unholy revenge and the taking back of my title. Finally after the weeks of anticipation I interupt Mr English mid promo. After a HHH/Taker like stare down, I exact my revenge!...with a swift kick to the nuts and a three count to become a 5 time 5 time 5 time 5 time 5 TIME hardcore champion.

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Mr.Englishx17

Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx12
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

*Shepherdx5*
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

After the much anticipated Shepard return and title win, Mr English went on haitus, to find himself. He then discovered that he didn't need to find himself, he just needed a cattle prod. Using said cattle prod, he prodded Shepard and captured the hardcore title for an 18th time.

Title count:
Sickburnx34

*Mr.Englishx18*

Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx12
acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Shepherdx5
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1[/QUOTE]


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I sit at home feeling annoyed by the fact that people haven't been following the rule that u cant get up til after the person who beat u is beat... But then i think, if the Hardcore F***ing title! who cares? I make my return from the eye injury in a mask covering my full face except my uninjured eye, i return with a new more more destructive gimmick destroying everyone and everything in my path! oops, Mr English just got in my path, I beat him so bad that referee declare me winner by KO! 13 time champ! Hey there HHH.

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Mr.Englishx18

Hiplopx14
*
NotTheRealOwenx13*

acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Shepherdx5
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

After realising that I am a rebel, and don't give two shits about that rule, my rebelious attitude scares the no-name jobber into handing my title back. Take my title for 18 mins will ya'? BERRED. Whaaa!? It's the only person better at burials, Triple H!, He blindsides me and steals my title, so I schoolboy him, getting my championship back, before sprinting to the nearest Oriental Country.

Title count:
Sickburnx34

*Mr.Englishx20*

Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx13

acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Shepherdx5
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1[/QUOTE]


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Vignettes start appearing on Raw for the first appearance of a new Superstar. I make my debut just after Mr English's 20th Hardcore Title victory and assault him with a pen, until he literally has a dead arm. I then go for the pin, and Mr English is unable to kick out due to the excruciating pain in his arm. We have a new Superstar, and a New Hardcore Champion, that Champion is ThatWeirdGuy. 

Title count:
Sickburnx34

Mr.Englishx20

Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx13

acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Shepherdx5
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

*Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I was sidelined with a near career threatning injury. I was put on the shelf by thatwierdguy for a whole couple of hours! None the less, I no sell, and shoot him in the face, it's only a 2 count~! But another shot to the face, with my cum, allows me to roll him up to regain my championship. (P.S: How the fuck did that guy get 34 title reigns?)

Title count:
Sickburnx34

*Mr.Englishx21
*
Hiplopx14

NotTheRealOwenx13

acrackerx12

Beatles123x7
BambiKillerx7

Shepherdx5
Mike J Cab00sex5
Melvisboyx5
BruiserFCx5
Don Draperx5


Gunner14 x 4
Jerseysfinestx4
Turbo120x4
Pugglex4
Jorge_Suarez X4
InstantClassicx3 or 4

Knapmanx3
Legendmaker2x3
Enforcerx3
MileyFanx3
Stephen365x3.
bob2x3


epic ajx2
ToddTheBodx2.
just1988x2
Alicenchainsx2
Bartmanx2
MrTuesdayMorningx2
What3:16x2
adri 17x2
DexterMorganx2
Rawlin67x2.
sarnusx2.
Legend Killer2x2
Good Old Paulx2

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Shepherd storms back into the arena with a shotgun this time! Blasting off Mr English's right leg and breaking both arms with a crowbar, I pin him to pick up title number 6!

But wait! In a Russo like twist I allow everyone on the forum and Gigantor to pin me! Giving them a second title run each, as well as allowing all other title holders another run; What a nice guy I am!

OH! but in another Russo twist I turn on the last jobber to hold the belt and hit him with my patented kick to the nuts! With that cover I pick up title number 7 and walk out cackling menacingly, before retiring to my batcave to hide, muahahahaha!

Title count:
Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx22

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Shepherdx7*

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6


Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4 
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4


epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

*Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

After re-attaching my arms, I take my leg, and I start swinging! By luck, I lose grip, and my leg goes flyying! It hits Shepard in the face, and lands atop of him! BAH GAWD I'm the new champ!


Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx24*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Shepherdx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6


Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4 
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4


epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Seething after losing my title so quickly, I sweep away Mr English's one good leg, knocking him to the floor. Whilst down, I ascend the turnbuckle and hit my most devasting variation of my finisher, FLYING STOMP TO THE NUTS. Mr English writhes in pain, barely able to breath as Shepherd covers him for the one two three, and decrees that so long as he is champion, Mr English is unable to challenge him, as agreed upon by myself and the anonymous RAW GM 

Title count:
Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx24

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
*Shepherdx8
*
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6


Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4 
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4


epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

English goes mad at the tough of not being champion, when Vince McMahon reveals that the RAW GM was.... Me, Mr English! I remeber this, and fire Sheperd, before cashing in Money in the bank to win the vacant title! Yay.

Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx25*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
Shepherdx8
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6


Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4 
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4


epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

Batistwo comes out of the audience and attacks English with steel chairs, and pins him after hitting him with a crucifix powerbomb on the concrete floor.

1 ...

2 ...

3! 

Announcer: Here's your winner, and the new Hardcore Champion ... Baaaatistwo! 

Title count:
Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx25

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
Shepherdx8
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2 

*Batistwo x1*


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I tell Batistwo it's supposed to be be funny, during the promo, I trip, knocking him into the pit of acid. Hoping nobody saw, I just pick up the title and walk away...

Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx26*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
Shepherdx8
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

After being fired from the company, I sulk about for months, till realising the title can be won by anyone, anywhere, meaning that even whilst fired I can regain my gold. After doing this I then wait till Mr English sleeps. I then sneakily pin him, and tiptoe out a 9 time champion and head to pastures new, TNA!

Title count:
Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx26

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*Shepherdx9*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forum and Gigantor x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Embarressed, I walk into the impact zone, the non paying fans pop an insane amount for me, but I'm in TNA, so I just wanna get the hell out. Shepered realises this, and being the nice guy he is, simply lets me pin him as to not cause a scene. Due to the low budget shit security, a fan jumps the barrier and rolls me up for the title, but luckily, I has a lighter and some deoderant handy. Long story short, I got my title back.

Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx28*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx9

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

I hire Scott Steiner to go up to Mr. English and ramble incoherently at him for a few hours. After English's head explodes with laughter, I run up to him and pin him for the title.


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I simply smile at knapman22, which renders him unable to move, so I follow up this action with a swift shot to the head with my laptop, and go for the cover, and then picking up my 3rd Hardcore Title.

Title count:
Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx28

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx9

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
*ThatWeirdGuy x3*
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I wrote something here but I delted it by accident, oh well. Basically I won the belt back.

Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx29*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx9

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

As Mr. English celebrates, Jupiter's Jackasses come running out and start double teaming English. By the end of it all, English is bleeding profously and is struggling to get to his feet. Knapman throws him out of the ring and places him on the announce desk. He then gets a ladder from the ring and places it in the ring. He climbs up it and looks to be 30 feet over English. After stalling for a pop from the crowd, Knapman leaps off 30 feet and ahnnialates English and the announce table with a huge 450 Splash. The crowd explodes. He then goes for a pin and gains the title.

BTW, anytime I arrive for the game, imagine 'Sound of Madness' by Shinedown is my entrance theme. :3


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

After laughing at Knapman, he feels embarressed, to hide the shame, he curls into foetus position, seeing oppertunity, I pin, and I cut a promo on Sickburn, calling him a sellout and telling him I will soon be the most times Hardcore champion in WF history! 

Title count:
Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx30*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx9

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Batistwo x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

I dropped a banana peel and while Mr. English walk backstage, he slipped on it and fell. I pin him and became the hardcore champion once again. And then I hide inside an empty, large, strapped cardboard box.

Title count:

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx30

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx9

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
*Batistwo x4*

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

I walk in, set the box on fire, place a finger on it, count to 3, thats title number 10. Boom.

Title count:

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx30

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*Shepherdx10*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
Batistwo x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

After a few weeks, I recover from my burn and drive in a milk truck, I grab the hose and fire milk all over Shepherd, while humiliated, I pin him for the three count.

Title count:

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx30

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
*Batistwo x5*

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Whilst covered in milk, I do a dance for Batistwo, disgusting him to the point of vomiting. After hitting my patented kick to the nuts I reclaim my glorious title, and ride off into the sunset on a horse.

Title count:

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx30

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*Shepherdx11*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Realising that Jupiter's Jackasses have followed him, Shepard gallops to a military base. Upon Shepard arriving at his getaway chopper with his championship belt, Knapman fires a heat seeking missile and the chopper comes crashing down on ghetto neighbourhood. However, he miraculously survives (tiger blood) but after Shepard gets up, he gets drive-by'd by a couple of gangsters. Knapman then arrives to pin him for the three count and the title.

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx31

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
Knapman22 x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

knapman22 said:


> Realising that Jupiter's Jackasses have followed him, Shepard gallops to a military base. Upon Shepard arriving at his getaway chopper with his championship belt, Knapman fires a heat seeking missile and the chopper comes crashing down on ghetto neighbourhood. However, he miraculously survives (tiger blood) but after Shepard gets up, he gets drive-by'd by a couple of gangsters. Knapman then arrives to pin him for the three count and the title.


Post the title count, I'm ignoring you until you do.



I put Shepard to the test, throwing several sheep in his direction, unlike his name claims, he has no idea what he's doing. Unfortunetly they trample, him, but no time for sadness, I cover him and get my title back.

Title count:

Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx31*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
ThatWeirdGuy x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2[/QUOTE]


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

That any better?


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

After the confusion now over who is the current Hardcore Champion, I come in with a steam roller, flatten Shepherd, English and Knapman, and pin all the 3 once, gaining another 3 reigns as champion, 6 times!

Title count:

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx31

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
*ThatWeirdGuy x6*

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

I send so many 'I C WUT U DID THAR' pics to that wierd guy that he gets a headache and goes to bed. I walk into his house and offer him soup, I make said soup, pour it on his face and cover him! 

Title count:

Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx32*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Knapmanx4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2[/QUOTE]


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Jupiter's Jackasses run in and destroy TheWeirdGuy's house with a bulldozer. However, English survives the rubble, but just as he sits up, Knapman puts headphones on him, toggles 'Friday' by Rebecca Black on his iPod, puts it to the highest volume and make's English's head explode. I cover him for the title.

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx32

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

*Knapman x5*
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Indeed my head exploded, but 'Firday' was infact, so loud, that you also heard it and your head exploded! I slowly stick my head back together with duct tape, but fall over from blood loss. Luckily, I landed on your scalp, which was very far away from the rest of your head, but regardless, I win the title back. 

Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx33*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Knapman x5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2[/QUOTE]


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

As English walks away from the scene, his duck tape gives in and his head falls back off and his body lies motionless. Upon Knapman having his body repaired by a surgeon (ala The Human Centipede) he returns to English's corpse in a hospital morgue and pins him for the belt before setting his body and the hospital on fire, as he walks off into the moonlight...

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx33

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Knapmanx6*
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Lol, looks like Sickburn's record is in trouble


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

As Knapman celebrates in his garden, Mr English appears out of no-where! It turns out the fire melted his face back together, and Knapmans attempts to destroy me where exactly what brough me back to life! I then hit Knapman with a shovel and win the title for a 34th time. Two more to go baby!

Sickburnx35

*Mr.Englishx34
*
Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx6
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


Lol, looks like Sickburn's record is in trouble


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Upon regaining consiousness I quickly grab my chainsaw and begin obliterating all of English's organs, with blood flying in every direction. Before then getting out a baseball bat and hitting a home run with your testicles. Oh yeah and theres the cover and title 

Sickburnx35

Mr.Englishx34

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Knapmanx7*

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

RIP Sickburn


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

As Knapman comes out to celebrate his title victory, Shepherd blindsides him with a fork! But wait, who's his mystery partner who gets the pin? WHY ITS SICKBURN, extending English's wait to be the top WF champion, the top holder has reappeared from nowhere to claim title 36! But ooft, Shepherd makes sure it doesn't last long with a fork to the eyes and a kick to the nuts. 1.2.3.

Title count:

*Sickburnx36 (muahahahaha)*

Mr.Englishx34

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*Shepherdx12*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Mr English attacks Sickburn, and gains his 35th title !! He then realises he is still one behind sickburn, and mopes, before realising, it wasn't sickburn! It was shepard in a mask!!! Making Mr.English tied 35 time champion! Nobody understands how Shepard was in the ring at the same time as himself in a mask, but they cheer none-the-less.

Title count:

*Mr.Englishx35*
Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Suddenly the lights go out and Sound of Madness starts playing. However no one comes out, but while English is distracted, Sickburn appears in the ring and gives English a GTS and locks him in a Cobra Clutch to the point of uncounsiousness. Sound of Madness plays again and Jupiter's Jackasses walk out and circle English's motionless body. Jupiter hands Knapman a chair, Knapman locks the chair around English's neck and drops a cinder block on it. English's head snaps off once again. 1..2..3, new champ.

Mr.Englishx35
Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

*Knapmanx8*
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Congrats on tying with Sickburn, and btw, just out of curiosity, who is the longest reinging champion?


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr.English said:


> Shepherdx11


How dare you, I was a 12 timer, and if I won the title against myself in a mask that technically gives me 13. However looking back I saw Sickburn won 30 of his titles by pinning himself. I feel bored and since I apparently have a double of myself with a mask I fancy pinning myself 10 times before eradicating my double and making them officially illegal and no longer counted ;3

Title count:

Mr.Englishx35
Sickburn x35

*Shepherdx23*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13



Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
ThatWeirdGuy x6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I just casually walk down to the ring, and then hold my hand out for Mr English to shake, which he does. But then he does not realise that in my hand is the duct tape which had previously held his head on! I then get out my sword and cut his arm off, which is now attached to my hand. I then proceed to beat him with his own arm, and then make the cover, and get the 3, but as part of English is attached to me, he becomes co-Champion! granting him with his 36th reign. But then I decide to cut my own arm off, and then pin mine and English's arms, and gain another 2 reigns, bringing me up to 9.

Title count:

*Mr.Englishx36*

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

*ThatWeirdGuy x9*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I then pin Shepherd for da lulz. 

Title count:

Mr.Englishx36

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*ThatWeirdGuy x10*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Knapmanx7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Suddenly, a cruise ship busts inside the arena and kills around 300 people in the process. TheWeirdGuy is knocked on his back because of this. Then, standing on the tip of the ship, Knapman looks down 50 feet below him, looks around at the arena, takes a deep breath, does the Version 1 Hand Sign, and Swanton Bombs TheWeirdGuy, creating a hole in the ring. Despite the fact there is a fucking cruise ship in the arena, the crowd pops anyway. 1..2..3. New champ, despite the fact I'm knocked unconcious by the fall.

Mr.Englishx36

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10

*Knapmanx8*
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

There is a tremor in the arena, which causes my body to then roll on top of Knapman's unconscious body, and then the referee counts the 3.

Title Count:

Mr.Englishx36

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

*ThatWeirdGuy x11*

Knapmanx8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

After regaining consciousness, WeirdGuy walks home with his title and opens his door to find Knapman in his hallway, who shoots him with a traquilizer gun. When WeirdGuy awakens, he is in his basement tied to a chair, where Knapman informs him that the movie Battlefield Earth will be playing non stop 24/7 until his eyes melt and his mind collapses. Being that WeirdGuy has tiger blood, he is able to survive four days of the torture, but unfortunately he passes out and Knapman covers him for the title.

Mr.Englishx36

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

*Knapmanx9*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Celebrating the fact that I actuallly earned my titles, unlike sickburn, I realise I lost the title qite a while ago. I set off on a pilgrimage, and, in an extreme conincedence, I find that wierd guy in Jersalem, and I hit him with a Jesus Statue, regaining my title. 

Title Count:

*Mr.Englishx37*

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Knapmanx8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

After the incident in Jerusalem, I was taken in by a charming Jewish family which helped me get back on my feet again. I then followed English's trail and found him in Tibet, and then me and my monk homeboys mess English up with our lightning feet and tiger blood, and I then go for a cover on English, and win the title. But then my 7 monks all pin me and then I pin them all back, therefore gaining 8 reigns in one post. TWG 19 times champion. 

Title Count:

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

*ThatWeirdGuy x19*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Knapmanx8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

*Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1*


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Accompanied by the Benny Hills theme, I go after WeirdGuy in an over the top chase montage around the world, before eventually encountering him in Germany where I happily buy WeirdGuy a life time supply of beer, which he drinks for hours before puking his own organs out. I cover him but before long, all of his monks show up and pull out submachine guns, however the German mafia show up and drive by all of them, and I follow up by pinning all of them for the title, gaining 8 reigns for myself. However, the Mafia now has a vendetta on me. *Calls Royal Marines*.

*May I also just say, why is it that English is choosing to pin WeirdGuy when I clearly was the one with the title?*

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

ThatWeirdGuy x19

*Knapmanx16*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

I catch a ride with the Mafia, and then we mow Knapman down with our guns, and then I pin him, and win title number 20.

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

*ThatWeirdGuy x20
*
Knapmanx16

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Immediatly after the shooting, the Marines show up in the hundreds and gun down both WeirdGuy and the mafia. They then place my body on top of WeirdGuy's for the title. After my wounds are treated, I return home to Fife, Scotland and celebrate.

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

ThatWeirdGuy x20

*Knapmanx17*

Hiplopx15

NotTheRealOwenx14

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

after roughly a week i make my amazing return flooring everyone in sight especially destroying 'That weird guy' i then turn my attention to the champ and hit a pedigree on him then gaining the 1 2 3 and winning my 15th reign. all of a sudden Vince mcmahon announces there is a new Gm who shall be revealed in exactly one week and his first order of business is knocking That weid guy's title count to 0 for being a total douche adding about 5 on at a time. (please stop doing this crap)

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

Knapmanx17

*NotTheRealOwenx15*
Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

What NotTheRealOwen does not know is that I AM THE GENERAL MANAGER!! And I restore my 20 reigns. Ha. :flip

Mr.Englishx37

Sickburn x35

Shepherd x23

*ThatWeirdGuy x20*

Knapmanx17

NotTheRealOwenx15
Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

And Shepherd doubling his from 12 to 24 is okay with you?


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

Fuck sake, it deleted my shit again, oh well, I got my title back.

*Mr.Englishx38*

Sickburn x35

ThatWeirdGuy x20

Knapmanx17

NotTheRealOwenx15
Hiplopx15

acrackerx13
Shepherd x13

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

right, that weird guy and shepard ur both at 10, no ifs, no buts u can just fuck around like that! any i run in and SPEAR!!!! 1 2 3! 16 time!  WOOOOOO!!...

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx17
*
NotTheRealOwenx16*

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Assuming this is happening in the RAW arena, I show up on the rampway to 'Sound of Madness' by Shinedown and NTRO runs through the crowd with his title, with Knapman in hot pursuit. We chase through the backstage area for a while until I finally tackle NTRO to the ground and stab him in the brain with a syringe containing some form of substance which makes NTRO vomit and pass out. i quickly pin him while he's out for the title.

WOOT I'M IN TEH TOP TWEE 

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx18*

NotTheRealOwenx16

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

knapman22 said:


> I finally tackle NTRO to the ground and stab him in the brain with a syringe containing some form of substance which makes NTRO vomit and pass out.


Surely the ref let u win by ko at this point? D: anyway i very slowly sit up and after a while i realise im on a F**kin operating table! With the syringe still in my head! I go against the doctors wishes by standing up off the tabe, i then proceed to snap all their necks cos im pissed!!!:cussin: I hobble out of the hospital taking out everyone in my sight... the hospital is for some reason next to the arena so i get their in 2 mins. I interrupt knapmans promo by limping in behind him, ripping the syringe from my head and stabbing him in the neck! I cover him for the 1 2 3! then i run into the crowd, and take a seat in the front row ready to watch the action! (somehow i forgot i'm a wrestler...)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx18

*NotTheRealOwenx17*

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

After being carried out to backstage, I am catered to by the Divas, but they are all scared away by Aloisia who returns to WWE and after an hour of sex, Knapman gets his adrenaline back, runs to the audience, sneak attacks NTRO, before throwing him back in the ring and giving him a Superkick. However, before I pin him, Aloisia, who is now a member of Jupiter's Jackasses walks out and forces NTRO to submit by putting his head between her giant breasts and squeezing. I then pin him for the title and go home with Aloisia for some more sex.

Also, if anyone wants the title, they'll have to go through me and the 6"9, 245lb Giantess Aloisia, for the title

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx19*

NotTheRealOwenx17

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
*Aloisia x1*


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Whilst rolling on the floor in pain i suddenly have a surge of memory remembering that im a wrestler! So i walk in on knapman and Aloisia. I realise whats happening so i step outside till they're done.... and for some reason kharma is also sat outside... "what ya doin kharma?" "I'm next!" "oh, I see..." after a couple more minutes i march in drag knapman out of the bed, and then plant him through the door and pin him! then kharma and aloisia sit there wondering what to do... After i've given them the idea they get into bed and i tie up knapman next to the bed (while he's still naked) and leave him with 1 free arm... He'll be happy with that.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx19
*
NotTheRealOwenx18*

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
Aloisia x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately for NTRO, Aloisia and Kharma turn on him and give NTRO a double chokeslam through the bed. After Kharma uses her black magic to make Aloisia grow another foot and a half, as well as an extra 50lb, Aloisia sits on NTRO, crushing his ribs and leaving him gasping for air. Kharma then brings Knapman back to life and all three pin NTRO for a reign, in process making Kharma a member of Jupiter's Jackasses. We come out to SmackDown the following day and have a live threesome celebration.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx20*

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10
Shepherdx10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

*Everyone else and Aloisiax2*

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
*Kharma x1*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

After weeks of action such as this




I make my epic return, kicking knapman in the balls and pinning him for title 11, before then swiftly booting Thatweirdguy for being a little bitch (no offence) and nottherealowen for dropping my earned titles from twelve to ten!
Ah well, time to go celebrate my well justice with my buddy Jericho

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx20

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

*Shepardx11*

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else and Aloisiax2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
Kharma x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

At his celebration party, Shepard is interrupted by nWo 2.0 (Knapman, Aloisia and Kharma (DR JUPES has been kicked)). As Shepard and Y2J set up to take on the three, Jericho suddenly turns on him and Codebreaker's Shepard. Kharma then does the Implant Buster on him, Aloisia crushes his skull by putting his head in her cleavage and squeezing tight, and Knapman superkicks Shepard. nWo 2.0 and Y2J all pin Shepard for a reign.

Following this, Y2J joins the stable and we all leave for, you guesses it, more sex.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx21*

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

Shepherdx11

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

*Aloisiax3*
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

*Everyone else and Kharmax2*

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
*Chris Jerichox1*


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn you're a nympho. I rush into your live sex celebration and deliver my signature nutkick to all of you, even kharma! I then give knapman one more for good luck, pin him, and rightfully return to 12 well earned reigns. (also why are so many people who aren't actually a part of this forum, champions?)
Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx21

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

*Shepardx12*

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Aloisiax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else and Kharmax2

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
Chris Jerichox1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shepard said:


> (also why are so many people who aren't actually a part of this forum, champions?)


I'm so lonely...

But anyway, what Shepard forgets is, oh that's right, WOMEN DON'T HAVE BALLS. Brushing off his attack like a little scratch, Kharma gives Shepard a big boot and Aloisia army presses him. Both girls then double nut kick him, causing shepard to faint with an "Undertaker at WrestleMania 25" face. All four of the nWo 2.0 members pin Shepard for another reign.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx22*

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

Shepardx12

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

*Aloisiax4*
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

*Kharmax3*
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

*Everyone else and Chris Jerichox2*

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

On the following weeks Smackdown Knapman and his cronys interupt myself giving an inspirational promo as always before delivering the beatdown, only to be interuppted by Teddy Long (HOLLA HOLLA) who not only fires anybody not from the forum, but then strips all their titles! Boom. Shocked by his loss of his group, Knapman fails to see Shepard ascend the turnbuckle, before delivering a devastating dropkick to the balls! Oh what high impact! he covers him and picks up the 1 2 3 for lucky title number 13

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13
*Shepardx13*

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5


Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4


epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else x2


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Teddy long is then fired and his job is given to a monkey who at the click of a button, destroys shepard and restore previous reigns and contracts so that this happens...

then Cena runs in and hits shepard with an AA for his first reign! Followed by Jericho with a Codebreaker! 123 jericho gets the win! The big show hits him with a knockout punch but before he gets chance to pin out of no where come hornswoggle with a tadpole splash! Hornswoggle has taken the title! Then randy orton runs in and PUNT TO THE SKULL! Orton gets a win! and then Edge runs in with a spear! he just nearly paralised himself but god dammit he got a win! then Big show is so dizzy from all the action, that he feints, lands on edge and pins him. Then i stroll on by, take advantage of a dizzy big show and hit him with a move so devastatingley awesome, that is has no name of description! 1 2 3 I WIN!! and before anymore crazieness I go disguise myself as....My self! (a plan so cunning it makes no sense!)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

*NotTheRealOwenx19*

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13
Shepardx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
*
Chris Jerichox3*
Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone elsex2
*
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1*
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

-,-

Just for that you get a running punt to the balls. Before a conchairto, a ladder shot, and a flying elbow even macho would be proud of. No pin either, just my way of sending a message, biatch.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

The monkey is then fired a week later for ripping out santino's testicles and his job is given back to teddy who is stripped of any power to remove title reigns just cos someones not on this forum...


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Shepard said:


> -,-
> 
> Just for that you get a running punt to the balls. Before a conchairto, a ladder shot, and a flying elbow even macho would be proud of. No pin either, just my way of sending a message, biatch. And *how dare you not credit my 13th run in your last title count, I demand retribution!*


cos we both did the replies at about same time so i didn't know sorry, but anyway using my magic powers a summon a migit who at first makes u confused till he goes ape on ur ass beating u to a bloody pulp then hold ur face to my arse while i fart up ur nostrils


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

Curious as to why the Hardcore division is full of a bunch of jabronis, Canadian Destroyer joins in to give it some credibility again. He wastes no time and hits Nottherealowen with a...you guessed it a Canadian Destroyer off a 12 story building. CD then marches back up to the top of the building and nails Nottherealowen with a flying elbow drop to honor the Macho Man. Pins him, 1 2 3! Oooooh yeeeeah! for the first time ever the belt wont be held by a jabroni.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

acrackerx13

Shepardx12

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else and Chris Jerichox2

*Canadian Destroyer x1 (current champ)*

Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

You get a third title run mate, everyone on the forum has two already 
But more to the point. As CD celebrates his epic win, he turns to see a flying Shepard falling elbow first from the twelve story building, and oooh yeaah, what a beautiful connection to land my 14th title, thank you very much.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

NotTheRealOwenx18

Hiplopx15

*Shepardx14*

acrackerx13



ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian Destroyer x3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else and Chris Jerichox2


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Then the miget from my last post goes ape on me then pins shepard for a title :O (just for you shepard  and then i stand up and stare at him so hard, he dies and shall never be mentions again...


R.I.P - Random Miget


you shall be missed...
since it'd be a little sick pinning a dead body they just awkwardly hand me the belt...

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

*NotTheRealOwenx20*

Hiplopx15

Shepardx14

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3 (everyone starts with 3 cos summet that happened a while back...)
Chris Jerichox3
Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

*Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P*
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

omg shepard u post at same time as me agen! i'll just fuckin change it!!


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh me. At said midget's (-,-) funeral, I run over Owen and pin him for title 15, before vacating it and announcing a sabbatical from the hardcore divison, believing myself to have transcended it and my body's taken benoit style damage and with all the sudden random appearances I don't wish to risk my health. I wish the future champion all the success in the world!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

NotTheRealOwenx20

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13


ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3 
Chris Jerichox3
Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

btw CD u messed up the title count by copying the wrong one so change that please, same for u shepard but i think thats just cos of CD doin wrong one


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Just use the one I posted in my last reign, its up to date.


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Theres a battle royal for the vacant title and once again I win it (Every battle royal we've had, I've won!)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22

*NotTheRealOwenx21*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13


ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

I then also announce i will be leaving the hardcore title picture for a while so there is another battle royal for the vacant title, A mysterious masked man wins... He then unmasks himself and, ITS ME!! hahaha losers!!!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx22
*NotTheRealOwenx22
*
Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13


ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Aloisiax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
Kharmax3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While enjoying rubbing in the faces of the Hardcore Division what a BAMF he is, NTRO fails to realise that standing behind him is nWo 2.0. Aloisia and Kharma beat down on him for a while before Knapman introduces the newest member...CHYNA!!, who runs in and Pedigrees NTRO. All members of nWo pin NTRO, except for Y2J, who is forced to be exiled from the group as he does not agree with Chyna being involved.

What follows is, yet again, more sex. God I love being a macrophile...

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx23*

NotTheRealOwenx22

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13


ThatWeirdGuy x10


Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

*Aloisiax5*
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

*Kharmax4*
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

*Chynax1*
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I realise that knapman is strangely into manly women ¬.¬ after realising this could be knapmans weakness, I bring in the manliest woman in wrestling today, John Cena! He doesn't seem to pleased with this as cena isn't quite manly enough, I walk away in failure...Till later that day when i find chyna by herself and decide to take her down and pin her! (always take the easiest looking option )

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx23
*NotTheRealOwenx23
*
Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Aloisiax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Kharmax4
Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2

Chynax1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I don't know whats going on in here, but I just won with the rollup


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

CC91 holds high his first title but as he leaves, Knapman jumps through the window and spears him. He then takes a shard of glass, busts open CC91, who then passes out due to blood loss. Knapman pins him, proving he can get his title using methods other than have giant muscular women crush his opponents. He does however need a hand with the post title threesome, which gives all the other nWo members reigns.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx24*

NotTheRealOwenx23

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Aloisiax6*
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

*Kharmax5*
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
*Chynax2*

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

knapman22 said:


> He does however need a hand with the post title threesome, which gives all the other nWo members reigns.


They get reigns just by having sex with you? well... I can make maryse and kelly kelly very happy!

anyway i walk in in disgust and as i walk to the ring i do a cm punk of 2009/10 promo where i tell you all about just how bad you are! I then announce everytime ur in the ring the PG rating comes into play because ur just unpleasant! then, i hit you with the mic and give you a spinebuster straight to hell!!!... Literally, you wen throught the ground to the underworld... So i get the title and run away from a naked set of NwO 2.0

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx24
NotTheRealOwenx24

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Aloisiax6
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Upon arriving in Japan through the ground, I hitch a flight back to Scotland,but before we land, I hijack the plane and drive it straight into where nWo and NTRO are, but instead of just killing NTRO, I also accidently kill Kharma and Chyna. Now, the nWo consists of Knapman and Aloisia, though we put aside our differences and pin NTRO.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx25
*
NotTheRealOwenx24

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x10

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Aloisiax7*

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Just after Knapman has finishes celebrating, I make my much anticipated return. I pick up Aloisa, and throw her full force at Knapman, flattening him up against a wall. I then throe him to the floor and cover him and pick up title number 11. I am on my way back, baby. 

(Oh and Shepard, none taken  Was just causing controversy haha)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx25

NotTheRealOwenx24

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

*ThatWeirdGuy x11*

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Aloisiax7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

after being forced to do do community service and fill in the hole i made plowing knapman to the other side of the world i decide 'fuck this!' i take my shovel and wack ThatWeirdGuy round the head proceeding to get the pin! 

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx25
*NotTheRealOwenx25*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Aloisiax7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Upon returning to the hole he was fixing a bullet flies out of it and into his eye. NTRO screams in pain as Knapman crawls out of the hole and Superkicks NTRO into a Spear by Aloisia. NTRO then gets chokeslammed into his hole by Aloisia and we both dive down onto him on the other side of the world with a 5,000,000,000,000 Foot frog splash for the pin and title.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx26*

NotTheRealOwenx25

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

*Aloisiax8*
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

the police become so pissed of about the hole re appearance they send nWo 2.0 straigh to jail with no community service, this mean the hardcore title is vacated, I am awarded the title for great work as this was all part of the master plan to rid wrestling of the nWo, then there is an e-mail on the annonymous gms laptop, but its not from the gm, its from an unknown source claiming to be the mastermind behind nWo 2.0 and saying they're not over because they are the secret leader and they are currently undergoing a plan of their own to make nWo 2.0 the most dominant force in wrestling history!!


Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx26
*NotTheRealOwenx26*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While sleeping in my 5x5 cell, I come across a loose brick in the wall, but unfortunately am forced to abandon my tag partner, who is on death row. Upon escaping, I find a motorcycle and ride to Knottingly, where NTRO is sitting on a park bench, enjoying the peace, when all of a sudden, a tank barges through the trees and crushes NTRO. Upon reversing, Knapman gets out and pins the now disfigured champion. Upon his win, he promises to destroy and annihilate anyone who dares to take his title.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx27*

NotTheRealOwenx26

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

i scrape myself along the floor whilst looking like a pancake and find knap man, do a quick roll up and i win! The it is announced the new nWo 2.0 plan will be taken into action soon... I then grab a punmp and blow my self back up, but it seems to be a helium pump so i calmly float into the air...

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx27
NotTheRealOwenx27

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, NTRO isn't able to control his air direction and smacks right into a passing aeroplane and his over inflated body is burst as it floats to the ground and into a porcupine farm where he is ripped apart and eaten alive before the porcupines leave a skeleton behind. Feeling rather strange pinning a skeleton, I consult with the WF Board of Directors and the title is declared vacant. Coincidentally that night, the Hell in a Cell PPV is on, and a Fatal 4 Way Hell in a Cell match between Knapman, Shepard, Mr. English and TheWeirdGuy is booked. After a grueling battle I come out on top by Tombstoning WeirdGuy through the cell roof and swantoning him from the top to the ring.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx28*

NotTheRealOwenx27

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## Van Deno (May 25, 2011)

I happen to be running to the ring and I bring a cookie jar glass container, I smash it over your skull.

I line you up and hit a Fishermen Credenza, followed by a pin.

1..
2..
3!

I speed off with the hardcore title in my hands.


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Arriving at his hideout with the title, Van Deno walks through the door and gets a Kendo Stick to the face by an unknown attacker. When he awakens, he is chained to a chair in a dark room, where I begin beating him senseless with chairs, kendo sticks and a baseball bat to the jaw. I then pin him for the title. He is left in the room looking at the floor, coughing teeth and blood out...

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx29*

NotTheRealOwenx27

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I am found by a scientific mastermind who rebuilds he as a half man half machine i stomp along the streets till i find knapman going into a gay bar?? i sneakily walk in trying not to attract any attention, then i see knapman sat crowded by many men stroking him and the tile he has upon his lap. when he sees me he is in sheer shock that im here and then suddenly say 'GET OFF ME YOUR NOT WOMEN!' they all decide to bitch slap him till hes nearly dead, i pin him for the win!!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx29

*NotTheRealOwenx28
*
Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

after this everyone somehow forgets im half machine and its never spoken about again...


----------



## Van Deno (May 25, 2011)

I then lift myself up after a few days to hunt down the man who attacked me, just by looking at the build I see knapman nearly getting up, I now dash at him and spear him through glass, then I choke him with a rope.

Then I find NotTheRealOwen and I karate kid him through a door, I now pin him for the win.

*1..
2..
3!*


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I realise that the guy above me isnt posting the title count so i lol at him cos im still the champ


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Unfortunately for NTRO, the gay bar I walked into was actually a secret base for underground cage fighting. NTRO and I agree to have a cage match for the title with weapons involved. After a grueling, bloodbath and having to endure NTRO's new physique, as well as the now powerful chairs, baseball bats and cage wall, I am finally able to pin the sumbitch after grabbing a ladder, placing it on top of the cage and hitting a huge 450 Splash almost 25 feet high. As the cage rises, the audience congratulates me and offers me a drink. I decline stating that the Hardcore Champion does not require friends. Before leaving I walk back to the ring and wrap some barbed wire around NTRO's eyes for several moments until he is screaming in agony and is bleeding horrifyingly from the eye sockets. I smile and walk into the night...

BOOM THREE OH REIGNS BITCHES

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx30*

NotTheRealOwenx28

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1


----------



## Van Deno (May 25, 2011)

But I come and kick you into the glass door, then I throw you across the bench, then I get some Glass bottles and pelt them at you,

I let you walk out and I smash a brick over your head, I cover you.

*1...
2...
3!*
*
I now drive off in my car.*


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

While driving your car you come to a corner attempt to brake and oh no brakes have been cut who could do such a thing. You become frantic on the winding bends until a mountain goat jumps out infront of your. You hit the goat and both you and the goat of the edge of the cliff. As you hit the floor the goat crashes through the windscreen landing on you for the 1...2...3

New champion - Dead Mountain Goat. <--- Cedric 

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx30

NotTheRealOwenx28

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Because of the goat's death, the title is declared vacant and a match for the TLC PPV is set with a Triple Threat TLC match for the Hardcore Championship. I win after superkicking Gunner off the ladder and into the table. Deno tries to stop me, but gets a hard steel chair shot and falls on his neck. I grab my 31st title.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx31*

NotTheRealOwenx28

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <-- RIP


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I find Knapman and hit him with a steel chair to the skull followed by a beer bottle to the head. I cover you and.....

1....
2....
3.....
I proceed to ride away in my getaway Camaro
Stale Is the new hardcore champion!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx30

NotTheRealOwenx28

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1
Stale x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Arriving home, Stale opens his door and suddenly gets speared my me who was already at the house. I then throw him into his car, climb onto his roof and swanton him, crushing him and the car. Just to make sure he's out, I RKO him off the roof of the car and pin him.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx32*

NotTheRealOwenx28

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <-- RIP


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I find knap man wherever the hell he is i cba reading, i smash hi in the face a few times and get the pin, then i think we should go back to the rule where you cant get up from a pin till after the person who beat you is beat...(cos theres more people involved now)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx32

*NotTheRealOwenx29
*
Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1
Stale x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh yeah I forgot about that


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

knapman22 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about that


yeah we stopped using it cos people stopped posting on here but business is picking up so might as well re-enforce it


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

NotTheRealOwen comes home to enjoy his evening and is smashed in the head with an antique crystal vase. After that I pick him up and place him in a torture rack. To finish him off I put him through a table. I quickly run away to my house with my hardcore championship. 


Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx32

NotTheRealOwenx29

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
Stale x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While celebrating at his house, Stale begins to get annoyed with the house across the street blaring loud heavy metal music. Stale eventually goes to the house and rings the doorbell. Suddenly up from behind, Knapman locks in a cobra clutch and pulls him inside the house. He brings him to where the music is playing from some overly large speakers and puts Stale's head against them. The music is so loud, Stale's ears and eyes begin to bleed profously and he screams in agony. After letting go of the cobra clutch, Knapman topples over the speaker onto Stale's head, which cracks his skull and knocks him temporarily senseless. Knapman uses this advantage to get him the title.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx33*

NotTheRealOwenx29

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
Stale x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Later that week on raw knapman announces he will never loose the title ever, then i run in, steel chair in hand smash him round the face a few times, grab another chair give him a con-chair-to and gain the pin. I then tell everyone to take a break from beating me cos i'm going for a family meal with my little brothers and sister (they are very young) my father and my mother and my grandmother... (oh boy look at that set up for someone)

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx33

*NotTheRealOwenx30*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
Stale x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I show up at NotTheRealOwen's family meal with a fresh turkey disguised as his uncle Stan. While cutting the turkey I rip my disguise off and start pummeling owen in the stomach with my cutting knife. I finish him off by going outside and throwing him into a pool of acid. I then proceed to run away with MY hardcore title and a fresh piece of turkey. 

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx33

NotTheRealOwenx30

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3
Stale x3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1
__________________


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Why didn't i realise that i have NO uncle stan


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

As he departs, Stale suddenly sees the turkey blow up in his face. It turns out to be a grenade, and Knapman shows up to the now one armed Stale and superkicks him into the pool of acid. Unfortunately, the title is declared vacant (I can't exactly pin someone in a pool of acid), so another PPV match for the Royal Rumble is set between me and Van Deno in a Steel Cage match for the WF Hardcore Championship, which I win after escaping the cage after Aloisia returns and throws me a chair which I smash Van Deno's head in with. I celebrate with my lover and we later-- Aw hell you know what comes next.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

*Knapmanx34*

NotTheRealOwenx30

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3
Stale x3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I grow so sick and tired of knapman that i challenge him to an 'I Quit' match for the title. He say he will never quit, which he doesn't until i eventually grab aloisia and threaten her with a pistol, knap man surrenders the title, and i blow her brains out for fun!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx34

*NotTheRealOwenx31*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3
Stale x3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I grab the same pistol that NotTheRealOwen used and blow his brains out with the last shot. 
Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35

Knapmanx34

NotTheRealOwenx31

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
Stalex4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

After mourning over the loss of Aloisia, I look at Stale with extreme anger, pounce on him and begin whaling on every part of his body. I then get a chair and starting beating the bullshit out of Stale. Finally, I grab a baseball bat and bust open Stale with a home run worthy shot. I then pin him and carry the corpse of Aloisia out of the ring, which is harder than it sounds.

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35
*Knapmanx35*

NotTheRealOwenx31

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
Stalex4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I let out a random evil laugh for no reason whatsoever...Then I hapilly walk by and punch knapman in the face as he is burying aloisias body, i throw him in with the body (he couldn't afford a coffin) and suddenly realise its a buried alive match  i also bury chyna and kharma's dead bodys with them (oh i am a sick bastard!) I fill the hole with help from the whole of 'K.O' my elite team of 'assasins' sent to take control of the wrestling world and destroy nWo 2.0. Then however a mysterious man appears on stage and summons a lightning bolt the shoot the grave, then, the grave is empty and all of the nWo 2.0 are on the stage with him, it seems their ultimate plan is about to take action D: However i have a shovel so no-one can mess with me!

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35
Knapmanx35

*NotTheRealOwenx32*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4
Stalex4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

After using my superior negotiating skills I convince NotTheRealOwen's assassins to turn on him and strike him with lightening. After that I dig him into a new grave filled with feces. I run away with my 5th hardcore title. 

Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35
Knapmanx35

NotTheRealOwenx32

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stale x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

While Stale was running away to his car in the parking lot, I accidentally backed my smart car out of my parking spot and broke his nail. Stale proceeded to curse my mom. However, he fainted from the deadly breath my mouth harbored. Seeing a referee and the hardcore title, I made 2 and 2 together and pinned him for my first reign as hardcore champ. 

Placed Stale in the passenger seat of my ride and drove off to a lake to dump his body.


Mr.Englishx38

Sickburn x35
Knapmanx35

NotTheRealOwenx32

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stale x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P

*MasterGoGo x1*


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

Suddenly, I barge my way out of the grave covered in dirt and blood and run towards MasterGoGo at the lake and throw him through the window of his car. I then proceed to put his head in the hood and slam it repeatedly. Before finally pinning him and throwing hom into the lake to become the second most reigning WF Hardcore Champion in history. Mr. English had better start racking up his reigns if he wants to keep his spot...

Mr.Englishx38

*Knapmanx36*

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx32

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stale x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P

MasterGoGo x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I simply pin knapman while he is sleeping for a classic hardcore title victory. I walk away but then realize i did no damage to him so I punch him in the testicles 50 times with brass knuckles. 

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx36

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx32

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6
Stale x6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P

MasterGoGo x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Stale said:


> I simply pin knapman while he is sleeping for a classic hardcore title victory. I walk away but then realize i did no damage to him so I punch him in the testicles 50 times with brass knuckles.


you have to wait for the guy who pinned u to be pinned before you can get the title back so this reign isn't counted...

also knapman, u were already out of the grave, and my assasins wont turn and they're not the guys who whoot lighting and now im so confused i have no fuckin g idea whats going on other than i just won the championship from someone somehow!

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx36

Sickburn x35
*
NotTheRealOwenx33*

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Stale x5
Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P

MasterGoGo x1


----------



## knapman22 (Apr 18, 2010)

While still confused at whats going on, NTRO loses his focus and I disarm the shovel from his hand and get him in the balls with it. I then throw him into the grave and 450 him from the surface. I then pin him only to realise that Stale's reign never counted, so I immediately vacate the title and denounce that I ever held it 37 times. However, an Elimination Chamber match for the WF Hardcore Championship is set for the upcoming PPV.

Knapman vs NotTheRealOwen vs Stale vs Van Deno vs MasterGoGo vs ThatWeirdGuy

How about that for a setup? :3


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Knapman did pin Master GOGO after he pinned me on page 30. So I did not break the rules.


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

After a very bloody elimination chamber match it all comes down to knapman and stale. I win by a spear through the glass pod and a cut to knapman's throat with broken glass. 


Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx33

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Stale x7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P

MasterGoGo x1


----------



## MasterGoGo (Mar 15, 2011)

While Stale was walking up the ramp celebrating his victory. MasterGoGo lowballed him from behind and gave him the GTS followed by pinfall.

Here's your hardcore champion, me! 

Bought tickets to China and hid in a monk temple and protected by the highest orders of the monks there. Anyone wanting to be the hardcore champion must go through the 81 golden monks of hell.

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx33

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Stale x7

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
*
MasterGoGo x2*

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

As the champion settles in with his concubines, there is scuffling about. Master walks out to see what is going on...suddenly...

I throw a fireball right into the eyes of the champ, piledrive him through the floor, and pin him 1...2...3!

I walk out of the temple with the 81 golden monks all rubbing one out to Penthouse and Hustler magazines I provided them. (if you took a vow of celibacy you'd need to bust one out yourself once in a while) :avit:

I fly back to the United States, and come out to the ring with my manager Dwight Schrute (from the Office) and he declares me the greatest 7-time Hardcore champion ever while I bark...HUFF! HUFF! HUFF!


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I hand Bruiser a playboy filled with naked pictures of Kharma and pin him on the ground after his eyes burn out of their sockets. 

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx33

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
Stale x8

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Gunner14 x 5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

Cedric the mountain Goat x 1 <--- R.I.P
BruiserKC x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

i make a retufn after only being gone a couple of days and i plow through the whole roster to find stale as the champ?!? i become so furious that i have no choice but to for the second time use my move that is so devastatingly awesome it has no name or description! i get the win once again becoming the champ!! (im on ipod and it aint lettin me copy title count so can someone just add my reign on please?)


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

since no one seems bothered about beating me for the title i place it in a lovely glass cabinat to admire its beauty knowing i was the only man ever who managed to scare the whole roster away from competing for it. I now turn my attention to bigger dreams, hopefully the WF hardcore title shall forever remain mine


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I would beat you for it but someone has to pin you first and knapman is banned. lol


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

ah, thats where he went :/ why he banned?


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

NotTheRealOwen said:


> since no one seems bothered about beating me for the title i place it in a lovely glass cabinat to admire its beauty knowing i was the only man ever who managed to scare the whole roster away from competing for it. I now turn my attention to bigger dreams, hopefully the WF hardcore title shall forever remain mine


As you close the door of your cabinet you notice a figure stood behind you. As you turn around i throw the lifeless body of Cedric the Mountain Goat at you then spear you through your glass cabinet.

Covering you with my beloved deceased goat we count three then take your belt.
Walking out as co-Champions.

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx34

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8
Stale x8

Gunner14 x 6
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

As gunner arrives home with his new harcore title I show up and slice him in half with a samurai sword. I pin the 2 halves of his body to win the championship. 

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

NotTheRealOwenx34

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 6
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I sneak up behind stale, take the sword, turn that sumbitch sideways, and STICK IT STRAIGHT UP HIS CANDY ASS!! then he rolls round on the floor screaming in pain. when i roll him over for the pin he screams even louder writhing madly so realising i wont gain a pin, i put him in my pattented J.T.O (Just Tap Out (Figure 4)) he taps and i win 
When i appear on raw with the title the fans are in shock that i have returned to the WF hardcore title picture!

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35
*NotTheRealOwenx35* finally gotten my goal when i started this crap

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 6
Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

As i lie writhing in pain on the floor from the initial sword attack i manage to muster enough strength to smash a table lamp over your head then collopse on top of you for the 1...2...3 then proceed to bleed to death dying a champion.

Title Vacant due to Gunner14 dying from wounds from sword attack by Stale.

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35
NotTheRealOwenx35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

*Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.*

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1[/QUOTE]


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

since the titles vacant, I can do this. there is a championship scramble between: Me, Stale, Knapman, Master GoGo and bruiserKC
The scores:
Stale:4
Knapman:3
MasterGoGo:2
bruiserKC:3
NotTheRealOwen:2

Final champion: NotTheRealOwen


Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
*
NotTheRealOwenx36*

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

As NTRO is celebrating his title victory in the scramble match I choke him from behind with piano wire I keep in my sock. I keep it tightened until NTRO is purple. I pin him for the title and my 10th reign

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

NotTheRealOwenx36

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x 10

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Mike J Cab00sex6
Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't...Breath....*Passes Out and EMT's take me out on a stretcher*


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Looks like my competetion is all gone....why do you have to be banned knapman!!!


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Cos, as it says.... HE IS A MORON!!! I HOPE YOUR READING THIS YOU MORON!!!


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i run up behind Stale and roll him up for the pin
1...
2...
3...
new champ

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37

NotTheRealOwenx36

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x 10

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00se x7
Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

FINALLY SOME COMPETITION!!

I run into the ring and notice that the new champ is my Mod Idol mentor! In respect we shake hands but as we do so I roll him into a small package for the win, giving me the title and solidifying myself as a heel >

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
*NotTheRealOwenx37*

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x 10

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Mike J Cab00se x7
Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

i run up behind NotTheRealOwen and roll him up
1...
2...
3...
new champ

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x 10

Mike J Cab00se x8
Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> You can't get up from an attack until after the person who beat you loses the belt!


Sorry beloved mentor of mine, that reign doesn't count...

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Stale x 10

Mike J Cab00se x7 <--FIXED
Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I run up behind not the real owen and smash him with a guitar and choke him with piano wire until he taps. I win the title for my 11th reign.

Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11
Stale x 11

Mike J Cab00se x7 <--FIXED
Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

MasterGoGo x2

Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
John Cenax1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I run up behind Stale and take revenge from my former mod idol studentby hitting a bulldog onto nails and i pin Stale who then dies.
1...
2...
3...

right when i am aabout to leave, John Cena comes behind me and AA's me

1...
2...
3...

new champ

John Cena then gets tombstoned by Undertaker,

1...
2...
3...
new champ

then i run behind taker and roll him up
1...
2...
3...
new champ!


Mr.Englishx38

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11
Stale x 11

Mike J Cab00se x8

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4



CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

John Cenax2

MasterGoGo x2

Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Equimanthorn (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you not kick out in this one? Another forum I was on had a similar game, but you only posted up to 2 and if the champion didn't post a kick out within half an hour, you could post the 3 and become new champion. Worked out great when people had to be constantly alert to new posts and forgo sleep in order to stay champeen.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

'Ba' Gawd, he's back, Mr English is back!' Of course, Mr English is far to big a star for the Hardcore division, but the current champion overheard JR saying this, and offered the title to English as a peace offering, making him the new champion.

*Mr.Englishx39*

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

ThatWeirdGuy x11
Stale x 11

Mike J Cab00se x89

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4



CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

John Cenax2

MasterGoGo x2

Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I cut Mr.English's head off with a chainsaw and pin him for another title reign. 

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

Stale x12

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x89

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4



CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

John Cenax2

MasterGoGo x2

Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1


----------



## Evo (May 12, 2003)

Evo brings Little Jimmy and his cup of soda and Jimmy splashes the soda in Stale's face. Evo makes the cover 1-2-3. 

Evo is the new Hardcore Champion.

Little Jimmy kicks Evo in the balls, then goes up to the top rope (who knows how it got there) and drops the elbow. 1-2-3.

Little Jimmy is the new Hardcore Champion!

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13

Stale x12

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x89

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4



CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

John Cenax2

MasterGoGo x2

Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I break "little jimmy"'s neck and pin his lifeless body for my 13th title. 

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37
NotTheRealOwenx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13
Stale x13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x89

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4



CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2

John Cenax2

MasterGoGo x2

Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Hornswogglex1
Monk 1 x1
Monk 2 x1
Monk 3 x1
Monk 4 x1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1

BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1 
07-05-2011 07:36 PM


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I burst from under the ring ala undertaker and drag stale down with me...No one knows what happened but the next day cena was seen with the title, then hornswoggle, then a new little jimmy,then the first four monks on consecutive days... And then i showed up to raw with the title a week later so i think that puts the stats at this...

*NotTheRealOwenx39* HA!
Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13
Stale x13

ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

Since there were like 7 title changes in the last post I can now pin NTRO. I punch him in the balls and pin him for the title. 

NotTheRealOwenx39 HA!
Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

Stale x14

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4
Stephen365x4.
bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Stephen365 (Apr 17, 2010)

Stephen365 eats a table, then sends the pieces flying at Stale, two of them hit him right between the eyes, knocking him out cold.

1
2
3

NotTheRealOwenx39 HA!
Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

Stale x14

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stephen365x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4

bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I run in smash stephen in the head with a lead pipe and cover him for the 3rd count and become the first man to ever gain 40 title reigns!

*NotTheRealOwenx40 I AM KING BITCHES!!!*

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

Stale x14

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stephen365x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4

bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I hit NTRO with his lead pipe and pin him for the title. 
NotTheRealOwenx40 I AM KING BITCHES!!!

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15
Stale x15

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stephen365x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4

bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

I sit up and have a long conversation about how he fails at everything he does and at life in general... This makes him scream "I'M GOING TO KILL MYSELF!!!!". He flees the ring dropping the belt as he does. I then take the belt but since I'm not legally aloud to win it I just take it to my villa home in Spain and live there in peace for the next 6 months...


----------



## ripper-roo (Aug 4, 2011)

I whip out a tommy gun and spray bullets aimlessly towards owen for five mins then cover and become champ :s


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

i rise from the dead via a lighting bolt (ala undertaker) and this scares the shit out of ripper-roo so he faints, I cover him for the 1...2...3! Then i laugh cos he didn't post the title count so his reign was never noted HAHA!
*
NotTheRealOwenx41*

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15
Stale x15

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stephen365x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4

bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Stale (May 24, 2011)

I impale NTRO with a samurai sword and then behead him for MY hardcore title. 


NotTheRealOwenx41

Mr.Englishx39

Knapmanx37

Sickburn x35

Stale x16

Hiplopx15
Shepardx15

acrackerx13
ThatWeirdGuy x11

Mike J Cab00se x9

Aloisiax8
Beatles123x8
BambiKillerx8

Gunner14 x 7 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx6
BruiserFCx6
Don Draperx6

Kharmax5
Jerseysfinestx5
Turbo120x5
Pugglex5
Jorge_Suarez X5
InstantClassicx5
Batistwo x5
Stephen365x5

Legendmaker2x4
Enforcerx4
MileyFanx4

bob2x4

John Cenax3
CC91x3
Canadian destroyerx3
Chris Jerichox3
epic ajx3
ToddTheBodx3.
just1988x3
Alicenchainsx3
Bartmanx3
MrTuesdayMorningx3
What3:16x3
adri 17x3
DexterMorganx3
Rawlin67x3
sarnusx3
Legend Killer2x3
Good Old Paulx3

Monk 1 x2
Monk 2 x2
Monk 3 x2
Monk 4 x2
Hornswogglex2
Cedric the mountain Goat x 2 <--- R.I.P
Everyone else on this forumx2
Chynax2
MasterGoGo x2

the new Little Jimmyx1
Undertakerx1
Random Migetx1 <---R.I.P
Big Showx1
Edgex1
Randy Ortonx1
Monk 5 x1
Monk 6 x1
Monk 7 x1
BruiserKC x1
Evo x1
Little Jimmy x1


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

not caring if he gets banned for this, Greatsthegreats challenges Stale to a duel, wins, sticks that sword of his sideways, gives him a tiger suplex off the Eiffel Tower

pins his/her pancake corpse 1 2 3

lets everyone get an extra title win, giving himself a 4th reign.

(Please C+P the following)


NotTheRealOwenx42

Mr.Englishx40

Knapmanx38

Sickburn x36

Stale x17

Hiplopx16
Shepardx16

acrackerx14

ThatWeirdGuy x12

Mike J Cab00se x10

Aloisiax9
Beatles123x9
BambiKillerx9

Gunner14 x 8 (R.I.P) Died a champion.

Melvisboyx7
BruiserFCx7
Don Draperx7

Kharmax6
Jerseysfinestx6
Turbo120x6
Pugglex6
Jorge_Suarez x6
InstantClassicx6
Batistwo x6
Stephen365x6

Legendmaker2x5
Enforcerx5
MileyFanx5
bob2x5

*Greatsthegreatsx4*
John Cenax4
CC91x4
Canadian destroyerx4
Chris Jerichox4
epic aj x4
ToddTheBodx4
just1988x4
Alicenchainsx4
Bartmanx4
MrTuesdayMorningx4
What3:16x4
adri 17x4
DexterMorganx4
Rawlin67x4
sarnusx4
Legend Killer2x4

Good Old Paulx3
Monk 1 x3
Monk 2 x3
Monk 3 x3
Monk 4 x3
Hornswogglex3
Cedric the mountain Goat x 3 <--- R.I.P
Chynax3
MasterGoGo x3
Everyone else on this forum x3

the new Little Jimmyx2
Undertakerx2
Random Migetx2 <---R.I.P
Big Showx2
Edgex2
Randy Ortonx2
Monk 5 x2
Monk 6 x2
Monk 7 x2
BruiserKC x2
Evo x2
Little Jimmy x2


----------

